# Ordinäre Namen



## hohewarte (2. August 2008)

Ich spiele WoW seit bald 3 Jahren und mir fällt in letzter Zeit verstärkt auf, dass Blizz es mit den alten Regeln nicht mehr so genau nimmt. Heute Treffe ich auf einen Char mit Level 9 der sich 

                  "DUFUCKA"

nennt. Wie findet ihr das? Gibt es denn keine adäquateren Namen? Sollte Blizz das durchgehen lassen?

Der Typ ist auf Ysera auf Seiten der Allys.


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2008)

Du musst die Namen halt melden, wenn Du glaubst da sitzen ein paar hundert GMs die den ganzen Tag Namenslisten prüfen dann irrst Du.


----------



## selftitled (2. August 2008)

Wenn das mal nich 50 Cent persönlich is!


----------



## Tigrexx (2. August 2008)

Ja so ist das leider mit den Kiddy´s ich könnte auch jedesmal anfangen zu schreien wenn ich in Ogrimmar mal all die namen lese wie z.b Yousuck Ikillyou oder kakwurscht -.- 
Aber naja wenn sie wow etwas länger spielen und raiden gehen werden sies beruen xD


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine wenn jemand glaubt sich Paterpupsi nenne zu müssen ist mir das so weit egal, aber so ein Name geht wirklich zu weit


----------



## Tigrexx (2. August 2008)

wenn´s ein Priester war ...kein wunder xD


----------



## Shmock (2. August 2008)

reporten und gut is


----------



## Bulldoz (2. August 2008)

Der einzige Name der mir jetzt einfällt, ist ein Hordler bei uns mit dem Namen "Arier". Ob er jetzt anstößig ist oder nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich finde das der Name nicht grad normal ist, aber nicht "meldepflichtig" oder ähnliches ist.


----------



## ChiaDharma (2. August 2008)

lass ihn sich doch nennen wie er will ich achte garnicht mal auf sowas naja  jeder tickt anders xoxo


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> wenn´s ein Priester war ...kein wunder xD


Aber du weist schon was ich meine oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (2. August 2008)

also ich habe kürzlich einen gemeldet der "kackwurst" hiess.....passiert ist aber nichts...sollte man sich mal gedanken machen ob das melden dann wirklich noch sinn hat.


----------



## silentpolygon (2. August 2008)

Ich finde es echt traurig, das gerade bei einem Fantasy-RPG die Leute den Charakteren solche Namen geben dürfen. Ich weiss ich weiss, bevor jetzt wieder die ersten ankommen mit " Dann geh halt auf nen Rp-Server". Ich finds trotzdem blöd, weil dadurch seeeehr viel Atmosphäre verloren geht. Wenn bei Pen&Paper RPGs (z.B. DSA oder AD&D) jemand seinen Char so nennen wollte hat der GM einfach gesagt "Ne is nich" und gut wars. Is echt schade, das es mit der Fantasie bei einigen Leuten nich so weit her ist. Und wenn ein kein eigener Name einfällt, dann nimmt man halt einen Namen der passt aus Büchern, Filmen oder so. Also ich treffe lieber auf einen Nahtelf Krieger der "Aragorn" heisst als auf einen der SupaKilla heisst...


----------



## Shaij (2. August 2008)

Die Tage ist eine neue Gilde entstanden...zumindest kannte ich die Gilde vorher nicht...

<who ran zone> 

Ob das in Ordnung ist...ich weiß nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

PS: Ist zwar 'n Gildenname, aber fällt wohl in die selbe Kategorie


----------



## Tigrexx (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber du weist schon was ich meine oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar weiß ich was du meinst ^^


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Klar weiß ich was du meinst ^^


Dann ist es ja gut, nur viele WoWler sind jung und wissen mit den Initialien A&H nicht viel anzufangen und halten diese im Zweifelsfall noch für ein Modegeschäft, wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weddingcrusher (2. August 2008)

also ich persönlich finde man kann auch namen aus der heutigen zeit sehr gut in wow einfügen (ich heiß zum beispiel einmal mit meinem druiden thestalos und zum andern mit meinem schurken lionel und ich finde lionel passt sehr gut in das game^^) und stimmt wirklich solche namen die ich manchmal lese wie dakilla oder xtreme passen einfach nicht rein solche leute sollten dann eher cs oder bf spielen meiner meinung nach da sind diese art von namen angebrachter


----------



## Nekramcruun (2. August 2008)

silentpolygon schrieb:


> Und wenn ein kein eigener Name einfällt, dann nimmt man halt einen Namen der passt aus Büchern, Filmen oder so. Also ich treffe lieber auf einen Nahtelf Krieger der "Aragorn" heisst als auf einen der SupaKilla heisst...



das sehe ich ein bisschen anders...ich finde zwar so namen wie supakilla usw auch mist aber wenigstens hat der sich seinen namen selbst ausgedacht so scheisse er auch sein mag.
und ein supakilla stört mich auch nicht mehr als die tatsache daß die server inzwischen von gandalfs leonidas legolas und gilden die <I AM LEGEND> heissen überflutet werden.

also namen aus büchern filmen usw sind für mich der gipfel der einfallslosigkeit und kein bisschen besser als bloodykill bloodkilla oder deathpain usw


ansonsten geb ich dir recht man sollte wenigstens in der lage sein sich einen namen zu überlegen.


wenn leute babys bekommen nennen sie die ja auch nicht kleine teppichratte oder windelpupsi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> wenn leute babys bekommen nennen sie die ja auch nicht kleine teppichratte oder windelpupsi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronus11 (2. August 2008)

also es ist schon so das mann sich die namen selbst ausdenken sollte aber wenn einem nichts einfällt ändert einfach irgendeinen namen um...

bei mir wars  Nathrezim->Nethrezin^^

und das passt meiner meinung nach sehr gut zu nehm Blutelf^^


----------



## another girl (2. August 2008)

Mein name ist Gosmul^^ ich finde den namen nicht einfallslos aber weiß nicht was er bedeuten soll^^ oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


server Antonidas^^


----------



## silentpolygon (2. August 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> das sehe ich ein bisschen anders...ich finde zwar so namen wie supakilla usw auch mist aber wenigstens hat der sich seinen namen selbst ausgedacht so scheisse er auch sein mag.
> und ein supakilla stört mich auch nicht mehr als die tatsache daß die server inzwischen von gandalfs leonidas legolas und gilden die <I AM LEGEND> heissen überflutet werden.
> 
> also namen aus büchern filmen usw sind für mich der gipfel der einfallslosigkeit und kein bisschen besser als bloodykill bloodkilla oder deathpain usw
> ...



Ist schon richtig, das Namen aus Filmen einfallslos sind. Aber das Spiel spielt in einer Welt, in der es nun mal solche Ausdrücke nicht gibt. Zudem stellt ja jeder einen Helden dar, der dann auch noch von verschiedenen Fraktionen als zum Teil ehrfürchtig angesehen wird. Also wenn die Barden in einer stimmigen Taverne Loblieder auf SupaKilla singen, dann is das irgendwie so als wenn in Der Herr der ringe Aragorn zu Legolas "Check dis out, yo" sagt... Ich hoffe du kannst mir folgen. namen aus Filmen und büchern sind eben deshalb besser, weil sie sich besser in die Welt einfügen. Ich hätte mit so nem bescheuerten Charakternamen echt probleme mich als Teil des WC Universums zu identifizieren. Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht eine etwas engstirnige Meinung ist.


----------



## Spichty (2. August 2008)

Bei uns am Server hat es ma fast  3 Wochen  lang nen Hîtla gegeben der jeden Tag blöd Meldungen im Handelschat gelassen hat, denk ma der ist oft genug gemeldet worden jedoch hats fast 3 Wochen gedauert bis die ma was gemacht haben.


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Bei uns am Server hat es ma fast  3 Wochen  lang nen Hîtla gegeben der jeden Tag blöd Meldungen im Handelschat gelassen hat, denk ma der ist oft genug gemeldet worden jedoch hats fast 3 Wochen gedauert bis die ma was gemacht haben.


Für so was habe ich kein Verständniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (2. August 2008)

Jo ist echt ärgerlich, bei anderen Sachen lass ichs mir ja noch einreden das Gm's sich Zeit lassen aber bei solchen Namen sollten sie gleich etwas unternehmen.


----------



## Elemerus (2. August 2008)

joa so namen wie "supakillaaaaaa" wo so geschäzte 1000 a´s vorkommen sind schon scheiße
aber nochdümmer finde ich wenn diese namen nicht gemeldet werden, aber andere die, wie ich finde, nicht so schlimm sind
ein beispiel:
bei uns inner gilde hat sich einer nen twink priester namens jesuus gemacht(find ich nicht so schlimm weil es ja recht amüsant ist und passt ja auch). er spielte diesen dann bis 70 und hatte so 2.2k addheal. dann sind wir kara gegangen  und plopp mitten im bossfight disc, weil er seinen namen ändern musste weil sich irgendein depp gedacht hat, dass der name schei*e wär. naja, end vom lied war das er jetzt gay em heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sowas find ich schon blöd um eherlich zu sein


----------



## Nekramcruun (2. August 2008)

silentpolygon schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, das Namen aus Filmen einfallslos sind. Aber das Spiel spielt in einer Welt, in der es nun mal solche Ausdrücke nicht gibt. Zudem stellt ja jeder einen Helden dar, der dann auch noch von verschiedenen Fraktionen als zum Teil ehrfürchtig angesehen wird. Also wenn die Barden in einer stimmigen Taverne Loblieder auf SupaKilla singen, dann is das irgendwie so als wenn in Der Herr der ringe Aragorn zu Legolas "Check dis out, yo" sagt... Ich hoffe du kannst mir folgen. namen aus Filmen und büchern sind eben deshalb besser, weil sie sich besser in die Welt einfügen. Ich hätte mit so nem bescheuerten Charakternamen echt probleme mich als Teil des WC Universums zu identifizieren. Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht eine etwas engstirnige Meinung ist.



doch versteh ich ja finde ich auch in ordnung ich wollte damit nur sagen: meine meinung ist jeder sollte sich einen eigenen namen ausdenken und nicht welche aus büchern usw klauen und wenn man sich selbst was ausdenkt sollte es natürlich kreativer sein als DáRkPâínKiLláÂh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodlYy (2. August 2008)

hmm, ich hab bisher einmal einen char erstellt dessen name nicht ganz so fantasy mäßig war...
aber als ich ihn erstellt habe war mein server down und ich hab dann mal auf nen anderen server den alli-handelschatt zu gespammt ! ich weiss das man das unterlassen sollte... doch mir wa so laaaaaangweilig =*( ... und außerdem haben wir das mit nen paar Gildenkollegen gemacht ...wa wirklich lustig ...der char hieß Dosendieter xD ...ist doch auch irgendwie einfallsreich !

...zeigt jetzt ruhig alle mit den finger auf mich ..aber meiner Meinug nach, ist solch eine art von spaß auch mal angebracht... es war ja kein name der beleidigend oder anders wie abschreckend war..

mfg Bloodly


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

@ Elemerus 
Da muss ich dir zustimmen Jesus als Name finde ich nicht schlimm, aber es giebt sicher ein Paar sehr religiöse Menschen in WoW die das anderes sehen


----------



## GreatJ (2. August 2008)

Ich find "Hitler" nach wie vor am schlimmsten...damit beleidigt man nicht nur ein paar sondern alle Menschen auf dem Planeten....


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Ich verstehe garnicht was die Leute dazu bringt sich Hilter, Hitla,Hytla etc. zu nennen, finden die das lustig? Warscheinlich, und auch Leider.


----------



## kackboon crapsammler (2. August 2008)

ich muss jedes mal schmunzeln über die sinnlosigkeit wenn sich jemand i-wie "silencedeathroxorkillor" nennt, doch meistens über lese ich die namen wenn ich nicht gerade ne random gruppe suchen bzw. aufstelle. 
wenn dann ein solchen "roxorkillor"(XD so lächerlichXD) fragt ob er mit kann sag ich schon alleine deshalb nein weil jemand der so einfalls los ist kann nur mist bauen in der gruppe und das ist kein vorurteil sondern tatsache ! 

auch bin ich der meine wie einige meiner vorposter das namen aus filmen oder sonstiegen sachen absulut nicht gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich einen neuen chrarackter machen dann sitzt ich meißt 2-5 mins und überlege solange bis mir ein passender name zu der rasse/klasse eingefallen ist, der mir gefällt. und ich finde da man ja mit diesem namen ein wenig bekannt werden will ob jetzt im bg oder in seiner gilde sollte man sich diese 5 minuten nehmen sich einen schönen namen auszudenken


----------



## SixNight (2. August 2008)

hatte schon namen wie fickyie oder fiksie echt schlimm sowas -.-


----------



## weddingcrusher (2. August 2008)

GreatJ schrieb:


> Ich find "Hitler" nach wie vor am schlimmsten...damit beleidigt man nicht nur ein paar sondern alle Menschen auf dem Planeten....




damit hast du nicht nur 100%ig sonder 1000%ig recht denn hitler selbst hat nicht seinem ideal entsprochen aber darum gehts ja nicht ich finde es sollte für solche leut die ip des computers gespeichert werden und die dürfen sich nicht mehr in wow einloggen mit neuem oder altem acc egal. ich weiß was jetzt viele sagen werden dann geht er an einen andern computer nur ich denke nicht dass jemand egal ob guter oder bester freund jemand ander mal einfach so 8stunden vorm pc sitzen lässt um ihn wow zocken zu lassen.


----------



## Spichty (2. August 2008)

Was mich dabei am meisten wütend gemacht hat war, dass die Gm's solange nichts unternommen haben, nicht nur weil es nervt und peinlich ist so nen Spieler am Server zu haben sondern weil es nen schlechten Eindruck auf uns Deutsche/Österreicher wirft wenn ein ausländischer Spieler das sieht.


Und um Leute "nur" wegen so etwas dauerhaft zu bannen (auch ip) ist Blizz leider zu geizig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Genau! Meine beste Freundin ist jüdische österreicherin - was soll den die davon halten wenn wir zusammen spielen und Hítla läuft vorbei?


----------



## ChiaDharma (2. August 2008)

Ich versteh garnicht wie man sich so über den namen "hitler" aufregen kann?! mein gott,es ist kein künstlername es ist ein name,es gibt bestimmt irgendwo familien mit namen hitler trotzdem werden die nicht gleich eingesperrt o.o

mein gott der mann ist jetzt tot,ja er hat schlimmes angerichtet,aber es ist nur ein name kommt drüber weg das ist vergangenheit^^ xo


----------



## Spichty (2. August 2008)

Glaub kaum das solche Leute die schon im Rl einen solchen Namen tragen müssen sich in nem Spiel auch noch so nennen, sollte ja bekannt sien das der Name unerwünscht ist. Und egal wie lange das nun schon her ist aber so etwas ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> Ich versteh garnicht wie man sich so über den namen "hitler" aufregen kann?! mein gott,es ist kein künstlername es ist ein name,es gibt bestimmt irgendwo familien mit namen hitler trotzdem werden die nicht gleich eingesperrt o.o
> 
> mein gott der mann ist jetzt tot,ja er hat schlimmes angerichtet,aber es ist nur ein name kommt drüber weg das ist vergangenheit^^ xo


Ja genau der Mann hat ja nur kurz mal 6 Millionen Menschen umgebracht

Editt: Nur vergangenheit? Glaubst du Antisemitismuss hat sich mit einem "Puff" aufgelöst? Es giebt genügend Rechtsradikale und zwar *aktive*! Leute werden zusammengeschlagen in schlimmen fällen getöted weil sie Juden sind. Wenn jemand dann schreibt das ist Vergangenheit mit einem Zwinkerzwinker daran weis ich nicht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## the Huntress (2. August 2008)

Mittlerweile sollte die Generation aus dieser Zeit wo ,,Hitler" ein gängiger Name gewesen ist nicht mehr so großartig präsent sein. Wer nennt denn heutzutage sein Kind schon so? Ergo -> Es gibt kaum noch jemand der heute so heißt.

Meistens sind das halt welche die kaum über diese schreckliche Zeit bescheidwissen und sich einen ,,Spaß" draus machen. Ich finde es besonders schade wenn ich in Onlinespielen wie Halo 3 von den amerikanischen Spielern als ,,Nazi" beschimpft werde wenn ich mit meinen Clan normal Deutsch rede. Sowas habe ich auch auf einem englischen WoW Server erlebt als ich erzählt habe das ich Deutsche bin.

BtT... Es sind nicht immer nur die ,,Kiddys" die sich solche Namen geben. Es gibt auch Menschen die 18+ Jahre alt sind und sich verhalten wie ein 12-Jähriger bzw. der Altersbeschränkung des Spieles nicht gerecht werden.



Edit : Ja ich weiß das dies der Nachname ist, bin müde.^^


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte die Generation aus dieser Zeit wo ,,Hitler" ein gängiger Name gewesen ist nicht mehr so großartig präsent sein. Wer nennt denn heutzutage sein Kind schon so? Ergo -> Es gibt kaum noch jemand der heute so heißt.


Hitler ist der Nachname, aber generell hast du recht da niemand den ich kenne sein Kind "Adolf" nenen würde.


----------



## the Huntress (2. August 2008)

Oha, das war wohl die Müdigkeit.

Wie dem auch sei, beide Namen sind genauso schlimm und die meisten werdenen Mütter und Väter sind wohl vernünftig genug ihrem Kind einen anderen Namen zu geben.


----------



## Spichty (2. August 2008)

Vor allem wer würde seinen Nachnamen dann nicht ändern lassen.


----------



## Flink95 (2. August 2008)

also ich denk mir die namen immer selbst aus und schaue das der nich zu dämlich klinkt bobei ich einen schurken hab der flink heisst nach Flink Mcwinter aus Spellforce (pc spiel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Vor allem wer würde seinen Nachnamen dann nicht ändern lassen.


Zumindest in Österreich darf man seine Nachnamen in dem Falle gratis umändern, was einem mit freundlichem Nachdruck nahe gelegt wird.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. August 2008)

naja ich finde den namen hitler jetzt auch nicht so tragisch. verstehe nur nicht wie man sich so nennen kann.

wenn sich jemand "heil" nennt, ist das absolut in ordnung und dafür wird man auch zu recht nicht gebannt.
heil ist ein ganz normaler ausdruck. zumal er in wow auch für heilung stehen kann.


----------



## Tigrexx (2. August 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> naja ich finde den namen hitler jetzt auch nicht so tragisch. verstehe nur nicht wie man sich so nennen kann.
> 
> wenn sich jemand "heil" nennt, ist das absolut in ordnung und dafür wird man auch zu recht nicht gebannt.
> heil ist ein ganz normaler ausdruck. zumal er in wow auch für heilung stehen kann.


jop genau das meinte ich  ja mit meinem post xD

Mich hat man auch mal dumm angemacht weil meine hexe Dämonîa heißt da hat so ein penner nen gm geschrieben das der name anstößig klingt weil man daraus auch Domina bilden kann....


----------



## weddingcrusher (2. August 2008)

sowas finde ich dann affig


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> naja ich finde den namen hitler jetzt auch nicht so tragisch.
> wenn sich jemand "heil" nennt, ist das absolut in ordnung und dafür wird man auch zu recht nicht gebannt.


*Kopf schüttelnd weg geh*


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss man den alles mit dem dritten Reich in Verbindung bringen? Vieleicht ist er nur Heiler und gut ist...

Selbst im altem Rom sagte man Heil, ist das Wort nun plötzlich verboten? Man kann es auch übertreiben...


----------



## NightCreat (2. August 2008)

wer sich hitler oder so nennt sollte auf jeden fall nen bann bekommen weil der name schona ls provokation da ist und das zerstört die atmosphäre find ich


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Muss man den alles mit dem dritten Reich in Verbindung bringen? Vieleicht ist er nur Heiler und gut ist...
> 
> Selbst im altem Rom sagte man Heil, ist das Wort nun plötzlich verboten? Man kann es auch übertreiben...


Ich weis nicht an was du denkst wenn du Heil höhrst, aber ans alte Rom denke ich nicht.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht an was du denkst wenn du Heil höhrst, aber ans alte Rom denke ich nicht.



Noch nie gehört "Heil Cäsar"? Dann wirds aber eng...

Dann sollten wir den "FÜHRERschein" auch gleich verbieten!


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

ganz ehrlich? gut heißen kann ich das nun wirklich nicht wenn namen mit anspielungen auf das dritte reich umherziehen, oder namen wie oben genannt "DAFUCKA".

Aber: Ist mir egal. Sie können machen was sie wollen und ich bin ganz klar gegen ein Verbot. 
Das Problem bei so lustigen Verboten ist nämlich das es sehr schwer ist eine gute Grenze zu ziehen.

Abgesehen davon sieht man nur selten 70ger, aktive Spiele mit solchen Namen, was dafür spricht das leute die sich Chars mit dem namen "Adolfina" o.ä. erstellen meinen mal einen auf "ganz böse" zu machen und gut ist. Meiner Meinung nach einfach ignorieren. 

Selbst wenn sie mir 5 mal am Tag übern weglaufen macht mir das nichts aus, ist ihr Ding. Ist ja klar das sie mit der Einstellung inGame nicht weit kommen werden. Also lasst sie einfach machen ^^.

Also das ist nun nur meine Meinung, ich kann ebenso nachvollziehen wenn sich andere von solchen Namen angegriffen oder beleidigt fühlen. Aber ich steh da voll drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit

muss Kriegernoob recht geben, immerhin kupferte unser A.H. den bekannten Gruß von den Italienern (Musselini) usw ab.
Jedoch ist ebenfalls logisch das mit "Heil" der erste bezug nun einmal auf A.H. fällt. Verständlich oder ? 

dummer Vergleich, aber "neger"  ist ja im Grunde genommen auch keine beleidigung. Der Hintergrund ist nur das üble.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

Muss ehrlich zugeben das Du mit Deiner Antwort mit meiner Meinung überein stimmst, man kann alles übertreiben und man muss sich nicht über jeden Mist aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solche Namen, die dumm oder nur peinlich sind, gibt es bei den 70er Chars nicht mehr, das sind dann meisstens Kids die den kostenlosen Account nutzen und einen auf dicke Hose machen wollen.


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Noch nie gehört "Heil Cäsar"? Dann wirds aber eng...
> 
> Dann sollten wir den "FÜHRERschein" auch gleich verbieten!


Ich kenn nur Ave Cäser
Der Witz ist von der Bullyparade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. August 2008)

habe auf meinem server schon sehr bekloppte namen gesehen... zB. war da ein Draenei, der Knackfuß hieß... oder Milchmann...sowas geht überhaupt nicht, meiner meinung nach


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur Ave Cäser
> Der Witz ist von der Bullyparade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uuuund Heil Cäser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hitler übernahm den Gruß von Musselini, dieser von den Römern.
Schonmal gewundert wieso bei Sportveranstaltungen die Sportler vor den Übungen den Gruß benutzen? 
Ist einfach noch vom alten Gruß der griechischen Sportler über geblieben. Dies war früher übrigens der frühere Sonnengruß. (Wie auch das Hackenkreuz das Glücks/Sonnensymbol ist).

Im eigentlichen Sinne ist also an dem Zeug gar nichts schlimmes dran. Das machts aber nich besser. Man verbindet nunmal mit dem Zeug in erster Linie negatives. Also ist eine verherrlichung in jedem Sinne nicht mehr angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Das alles ist mir natürlich bewusst, allerdings haben die Ereigenisse des dritten Reichs das Sonnenrad undwiederbringlich zum Hankenkreuz gemacht, und wenn man auf der Straße die Hand zum "Deutschen Gruß" hebt, wird es niemand damit in verbindung bringen das man lediglich die Sonne begrüßt.

Und - ja Hilter ist nur ein Name, nur sollte man verstehen das dieser Name in vielen Menschen negative Gefühle und Erinnerungen hervorruft.


----------



## Schlamm (2. August 2008)

Niemand der seinen Chara Hitler nennt denkt sich bestimmt:" Hoho, was ein toller name" Sondern solche machen ganz klar eine Anspielung und gehören unbenannt. Ich find das strange, dass manche von euch das durchgehene lassen, ich bin schockiert.


----------



## Janaki (2. August 2008)

Der Name Hitler und Abwandlungen ist zwar nicht ordinär, aber trotzdem voll daneben. 
Und wer sich nicht im Klaren ist, welche Namen erlaubt und welche nicht erlaubt sind, soll mal die Richtlinie lesen. Und zwar hier: 
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp2.shtml#a

Jesus, Hitler, Roxxor... kann man melden, und sollte eigentlich auch entfernt werden. Warum bei manchen Namen einfach nichts passiert, wissen nur die Gamemaster selber. Hab am Montag eine Nymphomanin gemeldet, und heut schau ich nach: den Namen gibts bei uns nicht mehr. Find ich gut.. in einem Spiel, das von 12jährigen und jünger gespielt wird, hat das einfach nichts zu suchen.

Da braucht auch keiner ankommen und mich anpupen, ich wär verklemmt oder spießig. Solang sich keiner gestört fühlt, mag es ja in Ordnung sein, aber ich fühl mich durch solche Namen gestört und bin lt. Richtlinien von Blizzard im Recht, also weg damit. Und nein, ich spiele nicht auf einem RP Server. Trotzdem kann ich erwarten, dass man sich länger als 2 Sekunden Zeit nimmt mit der Namensgebung und nicht mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur schlägt und Enter drückt.


----------



## Smirre13 (2. August 2008)

.


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Niemand der seinen Chara Hitler nennt denkt sich bestimmt:" Hoho, was ein toller name" Sondern solche machen ganz klar eine Anspielung und gehören unbenannt. Ich find das strange, dass manche von euch das durchgehene lassen, ich bin schockiert.


Du sprichts mir aus der Seele

PSa es Smirre13`s erster Beitrag ist nehme ich einfach an er hat sich vertan und tu so als würde ich nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Editt: Oh hat ihn gelöscht


----------



## Schrottinator (2. August 2008)

Bei uns im Ort gibt es immernoch Leute, die den Vornamen Adolf haben und sogar eine Familie mit dem Nachnamen Hitler. Sind die deswegen jetzt auch eine Provokation oder sollen die sich ihren NAmen jetzt aufm Amt ändern lassen? Es sind immernoch normale deutsche Namen. Auch wenn mit diesem Namen nur schlechtes Verbunden wird sollte man ihn nicht verbannen. Vor allem in Zeiten, in denen sich englische Adelskinder auf Halloween Parties als Nazi vergleichen und das dritte Reich in den U.S. einen fast so hohen Kult hat wie General Mao. Während die ganze Welt uns verspottet macht Deutschland auf Moralapostel und jeder ist ein Nazi, sobald er sagt dass er gerne deutscher Abstammung ist. 

MAN KANN ES AUCH ÜBERTREIBEN!


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. August 2008)

Das ist ja komisch, gerade gestern habe ich über so was wie Namengebung in 
Spielen wie wow nachgedacht ... 
Mir ist aufgefallen dass es vor 3-4 Jahren eigentlich noch total_ freakig_ war
ein RPG zu spielen. Zwerge, Orks, Untote, das ist nichts für die _coole Gesellschaft_.
Das war wie wenn man blöd angeschaut wurde, wenn man sagt man spielt ein Tabletop,
Mtg oder ein P&P.
Heute ist das irgendwie anders. Nachdem zB vor einiger Zeit Leute wie Bushido und wie sie
alle heißen publiziert haben wow zu spielen, scheint es zu was normalen oder sogar coolen geworden 
zu sein. Sicher ist das nicht der einzige Grund. ( Wer weiß Mama hat vlt auch verboten CS zu spielen ) 
Natürlich muss man sich als cooler wowler trotz allem von den _gammelrpglern_ abheben.
Da alle Namen wie Shadowkilla mittlerweile auch in allen `´ Ausführungen vergeben sind,
hört man einfach mal kurz hin, und findet sofort im Fernsehen, auf der neuen CD oder im Elternhaus ein
geeignetes Schimpfwort, welches sich sogleich als Name verwenden lässt. Es geht einfach nurnoch um 
Provokation und um  aufzufallen. 
Wirklich Leute ich finde es durchaus traurig, und hoffe das solche Leute genauso schnell wieder
verschwinden, wie sie aufgetaucht sind.
Naja vlt werde ich auch einfach älter und sehe das heute mir anderen Augen ... wer weiß ^^

€ Ich will aber damit auf keinen Fall irgendwelchen speziell irgendwelchen Supkulturen auf
den Schlips treten. Im allgemeinen ist die heutige Jugendgeneneration etwas .. sonderbar *g*


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Wenn ich Rl jemanden treffen würde der Hilter im Nachnamen heißt würde ich so mit ihm umgehen als hieße er Huber oder Meier, mann kann ja nichts für seinen Namen, aber wenn man sich in WoW so nennt schon.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2008)

Wie kleinlich ihr Alle seid. O_o

Wenn jemand den Nazi in sich ausleben will,soll er es doch tun.
Wenn sich jemand Legolas nennt,soll er halt seine HDR Fantasien ausleben.
Wenn sich jemand Nymphomanin nennt,wird sie die passenden Leute schon finden.
etc
etc

Die meisten Leute die hier rumheulen,gehören dazu ganz eindeutig nicht auf nen normalen PvE oder PvP Realm.
Ich hab meine Chars nie vernünftig genannt,wie bei nem Tabletop,wozu auch?Ich spiele auf normalen PvE und PvP Realms und nenne mich so beschissen wie ich will. :>

MfG Popoqualle! (gogo flamt mich) :>


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> MfG Popoqualle! (gogo flamt mich) :>


Da steh ich drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. August 2008)

Das hat doch nichts mit kleinlich zu tun.
Aber überleg mal, was du da sagst.
Du spielst ein RPG, sprich Role-playing game. Auf gut deutsch ein Rollenspiel.
Eigentlich dafür da, in eine (wunsch-)Rolle zu schlüpfen.
Wenn man nun in die Rolle von _"Kakwurscht" _ etc schlüpft läuft doch irgendwas schief.

Und nein, ich will und kann es nicht zulassen, dass sich ein "Nazi" auslebt. Vor allem nicht in 
einem Fantasyrollenspiel. Schlimm genug, dass es solche Leute gegeben hat, aber in einer 
erdachten Wirklichkeit haben sie absolut nichts verloren.
Ich fühle mich dadurch belästigt und bin damit sicher nicht der Einzige.
So etwas darf nicht toleriert werden. 
Man stelle sich einen 12, 13, 14 Jährigen vor, der in seiner Spielwelt nur auf Namen wie
Hitler, Himmler etc trifft.. das wird doch alles verharmlost dadurch.


----------



## Philipp23 (2. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Ja so ist das leider mit den Kiddy´s ich könnte auch jedesmal anfangen zu schreien wenn ich in Ogrimmar mal all die namen lese wie z.b Yousuck Ikillyou oder kakwurscht -.-
> Aber naja wenn sie wow etwas länger spielen und raiden gehen werden sies beruen xD



Also kakwurscht ist aber eher lustig. Yousuck etc. ist natürlich eine beleidigung. Aber solch spieler werden niemals einen raid finden bzw. eine Gilde was etwas von sich hält ! gruss


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2008)

Jetzt nur mal als Beispiel,weil du so heisst.
Du weißt schon das Loki auch viel mist gebaut hat? ^^

Seit wann ist wow denn bitte noch ein Rollenspiel?Ich denke nichtmal mehr auf Rpservern, wird das vernünftig gehandhabt.

Ich mag die Story von Warcraft, aber das stellt in keinstem Fall WoW dar.


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. August 2008)

Na, das sollte es aber sein.. eigentlich.
Und ja, Loki war stets als Unruhestifter bekannt ... Aber so heißt erstens keiner meiner Chars, 
und zweitens ist der Name denke ich mal nicht zu vergleichen mit den oben genannten ....


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2008)

Wieso denn nicht?Du weißt doch nicht wieviele hier an die Mythologie glauben?Vllt stößt du denen dann gegenüber auch gegen den Kopf?

Ich höre z.b. auch lautstark Feindflug,wo mehr als nur eine rechtsradikale Botschaft drinsteckt..macht mich das zum Nazi?Nö,ich mag die Musik und die Provokation und verboten ist es auch nicht.
Also lasst die ganzen Hitlers und Adolfs und Blackpowers (ja schon gesehen..) doch einfach rumlaufen, seht drüber weg,im RL haben sie nen den Sack in der Hose um das zu machen.

Also von mir nur eine Warnung.. -> Achtung!Der Waynezug fährt auf Gleis8 ein!


----------



## Suki2000 (2. August 2008)

Ich finde das Blizzard bei der Namensgebung versagt hat .Auf Nerathor hab ich leute getroffen die hiessen "leckmich;fickmich,geileschlampe" usw mehr möchte ich nun net mehr erwähnen, ich weiss net aber wirklich was das soll aber die Leute die sich so nennen sind leicht unterbemittel. Ja nun kommt gleich oMG sry mir kommst aber so rüber das manche Leute das denken vergessen haben*das wort amcht keinen sinn XD* bzw keinerlei erziehung haben bzw die Eltern total versagt ham. Ich bin dafür scho seit 3 1/2 Jahren dafür dennen Leuten die sich so nennen BZW auch Verhalten denn Acc zu löschen. Ich nehm gern Namen aus Animes,Büchern oder denke sie mir selbst aus wie man auf mein Mybuffed Profil lesen kann. Ich find Namen wie zb Gorash,Thyragor,Shyrana,Takius;Kasuraya, Thestalos, Adharia einfach normal und in Ordnung in WoW aber ok hab nen Char der " Scyforce" heisst und einmal halt nen Namen genommen der naja ;D

Mfg

Suki( Scyforce/Takius)


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. August 2008)

Das hier ist ja auch kein RPG sondern ein Forum. Da haben Namen nicht so den Stellenwert sondern die Aussagekraft
des Textes mein lieber.
Und omg Feindflug ist keine rechte Band. Nur weil in den Liedern Worte die mit dem WWII in verbindung stehen vorkommen,
sagt  das nichts über die Gesinnung der Band aus. Dieses Thema ist im gesammten EBM / Industrial bereich beliebt, weil
es einfach zur Musik passt.... Aber das gehört hier nun wirklich nichtmehr rein.
Ich muss dich also leider enttäuschen.


----------



## Philipp23 (2. August 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Blizzard bei der Namensgebung versagt hat .Auf Nerathor hab ich leute getroffen die hiessen "leckmich;fickmich,geileschlampe" usw mehr möchte ich nun net mehr erwähnen, ich weiss net aber wirklich was das soll aber die Leute die sich so nennen sind leicht unterbemittel. Ja nun kommt gleich oMG sry mir kommst aber so rüber das manche Leute das denken vergessen haben*das wort amcht keinen sinn XD* bzw keinerlei erziehung haben bzw die Eltern total versagt ham. Ich bin dafür scho seit 3 1/2 Jahren dafür dennen Leuten die sich so nennen BZW auch Verhalten denn Acc zu löschen. Ich nehm gern Namen aus Animes,Büchern oder denke sie mir selbst aus wie man auf mein Mybuffed Profil lesen kann. Ich find Namen wie zb Gorash,Thyragor,Shyrana,Takius;Kasuraya, Thestalos, Adharia einfach normal und in Ordnung in WoW aber ok hab nen Char der " Scyforce" heisst und einmal halt nen Namen genommen der naja ;D
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Suki( Scyforce/Takius)



Hatte mal einen Gnom krieger gesehen der hies " Bösepussy " . K.a was aus dem geworden ist.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2008)

Das weiß ich selber, trotzdem stecken die ganzen Zitate etc darin, womit ich es ja eigentlich nicht hören sollte, weil es ja dann anscheinend mich wiederspiegeln würde? ^^

Und die Aussagekraft ingame besorgt man sich genau so mit Worten und mit Taten.
Ich habe nie einen richtigen Namen gehabt und bin dennoch ein sehr guter Spieler, der sich zu artikullieren weiß und wie man gut spielt.

Namen sind Namen und man kann keinem einen Stempel mit "Versager" verpassen, wenn man den Menschen nicht kennt. 

Und um es nochmal zu sagen..WoW war vllt im ersten Jahr ein Rollenspiel auf den RPServern, aber so richtig war es das nie und wird es auch nie werden. ^^


----------



## Spave (2. August 2008)

Also um mal richtig "ordinäre" Namen zu sehen, solle man sich doch bitte mal das Intro dieses Video eines T6 Hunters aufm PTR anschauen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98SM1A_swOc


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wie kleinlich ihr Alle seid. O_o
> 
> Wenn jemand den Nazi in sich ausleben will,soll er es doch tun.
> Wenn sich jemand Legolas nennt,soll er halt seine HDR Fantasien ausleben.
> ...


Geb dir eigentlich recht. Aber wie bereits erwähnt wurde besteht das Problem das auch 12 Jährige sich mit dem Spiel verfassen und deswegen es zu Problemen kommen könnte.
Wie gesagt, ich seh das ganze eher locker (wie du) aber man muss auch respektieren das das nicht alle können. Irgendwo kann ich das auch nachvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Jedoch zu sagen "Ich versteh nicht wie ihr das dene durchlassen gehen könnt" find ich nicht in Ordnung. Ist ja nicht so als würde jemand Psychisch oder Physisch zu schaden dabei kommen. Es ist einfach nur eine sache des ethischem und der Moral. 

Ich hab damit kein Problem wenn diese "namens verbrecher" gemeldet werden. Auch wenn ichs nicht tue.

Hoffe jene, die das tun (also das melden) verurteilen nich jene die es nicht tun. Wär schade.


----------



## Tumasz (2. August 2008)

also ich geh da ganz einfach vor. 

Wen ich zb nen raid zusammenstelle. (sei es jetzt markenrun in za oder kara ) oder die 25er raid .

When ich whisper bekomme von einem spieler der in grp will und sein name zb. Kaknoob oder Wurschtwichtel oder ikepwndich schreib ich immer zurück:

"änder bitte dein namen im spiel und dan whisper mich nochmal an" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei einem Spieler hat es sogar mal funktioniert


----------



## nrg (2. August 2008)

Naja die meisten finden solche Namen cool und denken keinen Millimeter darüber nach was sie a eigentlich machen. Solche Menschen können meistens noch nicht mal 10m unfallfrei geradeaus denken.

Ich finde Namen die Darkkillax, Darkmagier, Imbapriest zwar nervig/kindisch, aber was will man dagegen machen. Bei Namen wie Hitlarlol, Analzone, Arisch, Komasaufen und so weiter hört mein Verständnis aber auf, solche Typen melde ich instant und bisher waren die Typen auch relativ fix weg. Ob umbenannt oder gelöscht war mir in dem Moment egal, solche Namen haben in einem Spiel nichts zu suchen.

Wenn einer die 751. Schreibweise von Legolars entdeckt weil er unbedingt einen Elfenjäger so nennen will, genauso die 523. Schreibweise von Gimli für einen Zwerg, zeugt das in meinen Augen nur von wenig Fantasie. 
Namesgebung nach Göttern ist so eine Sache, mir persönlich ist es egal, es gibt aber Leute die sehen ihren Glauben als unantastbar an und empfinden soetwas als Sakrileg.

Jeder soll sich nennen wie er will, solange er niemanden beleidigt.

Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Gildennamen


----------



## Nagostyrian (2. August 2008)

@Lisutari

<Heil drückt Begnadung, Erfolg, Ganzheit oder Gesundheit oder aber in religiöser Bedeutung Erlösung aus.

Abwandlung des Wortes finden sich in sehr unterschiedlichen Zusammenhängen, z. B.: die Grußformel "Heil!" oder &#8222;heilsam&#8220;. Antonym zu heil ist heillos, zum Heil das Unheil (&#8222;Pech&#8220;, &#8222;Verderben&#8220;, &#8222;Unglück&#8220.>

Es ist ein absolut normaler Gruß gewesen, bis Hitler ihn "verhunzt" hat. Er ist es immernoch, wird aber wegen Hitler nicht mehr so häufig gebraucht.
Selbes gilt für die nordische Mythologie. Hitler hat sich an de altdeutschen Runen vergriffen, an Mjölnir etc. Nun wird man auf der Straße als Nazi beschimpft, wenn man ein Paganmetal shirt anhat oder Thors Hammer als Kette trägt...

Nur weil ein Mann es versaut hat, warum sollte der Rest der Menschheit damit abfinden? Jedem das seine.


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Ja danke Nagostyrian das wusste ich auch vorher nur was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen das wenn ich heil höhre ich an das Dritte Reich denken muss und nicht an irgend welche Grußformeln?


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (2. August 2008)

hab mal einen auf dem bg gesehen mit dem namen Lexifixi...
zuerst hab ich mir nichts bei gedacht aber als ich es einmal ausgesprochen hab wusst ich was gemeint war
finde sowas ist nicht lustig sonder asozial -.-


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2008)

Aber dann eine Signatur haben inder das Wort "Fuck" vorkommt, welches aus irgendeiner Kindersendung zusammengebastelt wurde.

Ich huste mal kurz.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. August 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> @Lisutari
> 
> <Heil drückt Begnadung, Erfolg, Ganzheit oder Gesundheit oder aber in religiöser Bedeutung Erlösung aus.
> 
> ...



Der Satz ist aber auch bisschen daneben wenn du hier über Hitler schreibst....^^


----------



## silveroffspring (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also,ich verstehe nicht, wo dein Problem bei dem Wort "Heil" liegt. Das Wort alleine ist nichts schlimmes und es ist auch nicht verboten. Schlimmer wäre es wiederum wenn er sich "Heilhitler" genannt hätte. Aber sich über jemanden aufregen, der das Wort "Heil" zu seinem Namen auserkoren hat, ist ziemlich kindisch. Da hat jemand nicht viel ahnung von Geschichte.

Heil Odin!


----------



## Ayotek (2. August 2008)

Robinsonhuso ! xD damit kann man aber net gebannt werden den gibts nämlich ;P


----------



## Nagostyrian (2. August 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Der Satz ist aber auch bisschen daneben wenn du hier über Hitler schreibst....^^



Wenn es Leute gibt, die weiterhin an Hitler glauben wollen, sollen sie das tun. Wenn es Leute gibt, die an Satan glauben, sollen sie das tun.
Glauben ist ok, bei Hitler geb' ich zu, dass man das nicht unbedingt groß präsentieren sollte, aber wenn man das bei sich zu Hause macht, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. August 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Blizzard bei der Namensgebung versagt hat .Auf Nerathor hab ich leute getroffen die hiessen "leckmich;fickmich,geileschlampe"


Das ist das Geschäftkonzept von Blizzard 3 Idioten mehr die zahlen, 80% der Kundschaft stehen in der Nahrungskette ganz unten!

Abozahlen > Namensregeln


----------



## Curentix (2. August 2008)

GreatJ schrieb:


> Ich find "Hitler" nach wie vor am schlimmsten...damit beleidigt man nicht nur ein paar sondern alle Menschen auf dem Planeten....


Welches Recht nimmst du dir, für mich zu sprechen? Wer bisn du eigentlich?


----------



## Trullinchen (2. August 2008)

@ Manowar

Eigenartige Einstellung die Du hier dokumentierst.
Die AGB`s sind doch eindeutig oder wurden die geändert und ich weiß es noch nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du kannst Dich gern "so beschissen" nennen wie Du willst, so lange es im Rahmen der AGB`s liegt.
Rechtsradikale und oder religiöse Anzüglichkeiten sind nun mal ein Verstoß gegen die AGB`s.
Privat kannst Du ja Deine Musik hören, wenn es zu laut oder zu weit "rechts" ist,
wird Dein Nachtbar sich schon bemerkbar machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn Du Deine "rechte Seite" ausleben willst, warum dann nicht in einem gleichartig angelegtem Spiel?
(wird es sicherlich geben, obwohl ich es persönlich nicht gut finde)

@ TE

Namen wie AH, fu*** usw. gehören einfach nicht zu diesem Spiel.
Kenne viele Beispiele aus meiner Zeit als Mod in einem anderen Spiel.
Wenn man diese Leute dann befragt zur Namensgebung, stellt man fest, 
es ist kein bzw. sehr sehr mangelhaftes Hintergrundwissen vorhanden.
Einfach nur auffallen um jeden Preis um von anderen Schwächen abzulenken.

Wenn man die heute Musikrichtungen betrachtet ist es nicht verwunderlich,
dass Namen wie fu** usw. auftauchen.
Es zeig einen gewissen moralischen Verfall an.

Stellt sich abschließend die Frage wo die Grenze gezogen werden muss?
Hier ist Blizzard erfragt. Mit Sicherheit besteht hier ein erhöhter Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. August 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Wenn es Leute gibt, die weiterhin an Hitler glauben wollen, sollen sie das tun. Wenn es Leute gibt, die an Satan glauben, sollen sie das tun.
> Glauben ist ok, bei Hitler geb' ich zu, dass man das nicht unbedingt groß präsentieren sollte, aber wenn man das bei sich zu Hause macht, wo ist das Problem?



Ich schätze mal du hast das nicht so verstanden wie ich das gemeint hab?! ^^


----------



## Darkbellius (2. August 2008)

Wenn er sich Heal genannt wäre ok gewesen richtig?
Vielleicht meinte er genau das, aber naja was solls, du
bist auch eine derjenigen die Paranoid über die Erde schreiten
und bei allem und jedem die Möglichkeit zur Weltverbesserung sehen 
ohne sich vorher darüber Gedanken zu machen was dahinter stecken 
könnte, und weißt du warum mich das so nervt (es könnt mir ja egal sein)?
Weil ich jeden Tag meines verdammten Lebens mit Leuten zu tun habe die 
genau das tun, Sachen in dingen suchen die überhaupt nicht da sind.
Hät er sich Hitla (oder abwandlungen) genannt, klar, hätte ich auch gemeldet,
aber als Priester Heil? Ich bitte dich. 
Meine Nachbarin hat HJ am Nummernschild weil sie Heike J..... heißt, soll ich die 
sagen wo sie wohnt damit du ganz schnell mit nem riesen Blaulicht auf dem Kopf die Welle 
machen kannst weil sie ja Symphatisant, nein Mitglied nein Gründer der Hitlerjugend ist?
Weißt du was aus solchen Unterstellungen werden kann (vielleicht nicht in nem Online Game aber 
im RL wirst du wohl genauso sein unterstelle ich jetzt mal frech, wenn nicht nehm ich das folgende 
gern zurück)? Könnte da nen Lied von den Ärzten empfehlen was du dir noch ungefähr 324mal anhören
solltest, denk mal drüber nach (LP Jazz is anders, nur so als Tip)
Man kann auch Sachen in Dingen sehen, die nicht da sind, aber so sind die Menschen nunmal,
nur nicht vor der eigenen Türe kehren. Das ist nichts Persönliches, nur bevor du mit dem Finger auf
andere Leute zeigst, solltest du in Erwägung ziehen das selbst du dich irren könntest.



P.S. Ich bin genauso gegen die Sprösslinge des dritten Reiches und gegen die Menschenverachtende 
Einstellung dieser Leute, ich bin nur nicht Paranoid und seh in allem etwas abgrundtief Böses


So könnt mich Flamen


----------



## Nagostyrian (2. August 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal du hast das nicht so verstanden wie ich das gemeint hab?! ^^




Scheint nich so :/


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2008)

Trullinchen schrieb:


> @ Manowar
> 
> Wenn Du Deine "rechte Seite" ausleben willst, warum dann nicht in einem gleichartig angelegtem Spiel?
> (wird es sicherlich geben, obwohl ich es persönlich nicht gut finde)



Ruhig ruhig..
Ich bin mit sicherheit nicht rechtsradikal.
Ich finde nur,das sich hier nen paar Leute einfach viel zu angegriffen fühlen, was ich nicht so ganz verstehe.
Weil eine Haris Pilton hat auch nichts in einem Fantasie-Rollenspiel zu suchen oder?

Ich vertrete eine gesunde Meinung und das zeige ich auch jedem und da es eine gesunde Meinung ist, bin ich mit sicherheit kein Nazi.


----------



## J4ger (2. August 2008)

Das ist ja das schöne bei anderen Games wie AOC, wenn da jemand son namen hat
erreicht er nicht mal das nächste lvl weil er non stop von jedem erst auf den Namen 
angesprochen und und im Anschluß umgehauen wird. Das passiert solange bis er 
sich was gescheites einfallen läßt. Geht ja leider nicht bei WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (2. August 2008)

Ich frage mich warum viele meinen das Heil nur auf Hitler zurück zu führen ist ...... nicht viel in Geschichte aufgepasst oder nur so nicht wissend..

Diese heil würde schon viel früher benutzt und das sollte man wissen

Ich verrate es euch mal ...

Ave, Caesar, morituri te salutant („Heil dir, Caesar, die Todgeweihten begrüßen dich!“) gilt gemeinhin als Gruß der Gladiatoren im römischen Reich.

also endspand euch mal ne runde


----------



## Megamage (2. August 2008)

Einer aus unserer Gilde hat sich mal Presswurst genannt hat es als er älter war bereut.... jetzte heisst er anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

Ich glaube die Diskussion gerät gewaltig aus den Furchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. August 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Einer aus unserer Gilde hat sich mal Presswurst genannt hat es als er älter war bereut.... jetzte heisst er anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Pala hieß Organfresser^^ das war auch nicht grad besser >_<. Zum Glück kann man immer kostenlos umbenennen.
Bei uns in der Gilde wollte sich mal einer bewerben mit Namen Duce. Auch wenn ich, und wie es schien, er nicht die geringste Ahnung hatte, was das heißen mag, wurd er zugeflamed und ausm Forum vertrieben...


----------



## Trullinchen (2. August 2008)

@ Darkbellius

Mit Sicherheit ist "Heil" sehr grenzlastig als Name.
Sicherlich kann man sehr viel reininterpretieren.
Warum zeigt Man / Frau nicht Einsicht und Verständnis
und stimmt der Umbenennung zu.
Das zeugt doch von ware Größe.

@ Manowar

Sollte es nicht. Entschuldigung wenn es so rüber gekommen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

Duce ist ein sehr unkompliziertes Wort und schätz mal das dass einfach reiner Zufall war.
Wenn man einige Nicks durchgeht und nach anspielungen auf irgendwas sucht, wird man sicher fündig..

das ist wie mit den Spinnen ^^


----------



## Tiufal (2. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Ja so ist das leider mit den Kiddy´s ich könnte auch jedesmal anfangen zu schreien wenn ich in Ogrimmar mal all die namen lese wie z.b Yousuck Ikillyou oder kakwurscht -.-
> Aber naja wenn sie wow etwas länger spielen und raiden gehen werden sies beruen xD


Genau das sind Namen, die ich persönlich auch als störend für die Atmosphäre eines s.g. MMORPG empfinde..

*Aber ehrlich... Blizzard interessiert das nicht.*

"Wenn" Blizzard Namen ändert, dann in ebenso grausame... wie vor einigen Jahren den Namen von einem Char in "Achselduft" (alten Namen hab ich jetzt vergessen). Der User hat die Geschichte irgendwann im Chan erzählt.

Vor Kurzem bin ich einem begegnet, der einen Namen trug wie die typischen "Gold-Spammer"... á la "Sdaffasfh". Er war Lv 70 !!

Witzig? Nicht in meinen Augen.

Ich hab im ersten Jahr von WoW einige Namen gemeldet... die gibts noch heute.

Ich mach es jetzt so. Ich verweigere das Zusammenspiel mit den übelsten Namen.


----------



## Philipp23 (2. August 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> Also um mal richtig "ordinäre" Namen zu sehen, solle man sich doch bitte mal das Intro dieses Video eines T6 Hunters aufm PTR anschauen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98SM1A_swOc



ja PTr ist wieder etwas anderes. Auf nem testrealm ist es egal wie man sich nennt. Aber auf einem life server nicht :X


----------



## The Betrayer (2. August 2008)

Sry, dass stimmt schon mit den namen aber naja was will man machen


----------



## Heliantus (2. August 2008)

auf meinen server rennen ein paar 
superschurkâ
killaroxxor 
rum^^
Ich persönlich finde das hat nichts mit Fantasy zu tun. ^^
Ich zB spiele auf einem PvP server und heiße trotzdem mit meinen chars: 
Heliantus, Paracel, Avianna (ok den gibts nimmer^^), seraphina, Ivellos, ... (OK und Blutbánk xD)


----------



## The Betrayer (2. August 2008)

Mit den namen ist es ja net so schlimm finde ich renne eifach dran vorbei und screib ein tickten, 
aber das beste war gestern ich steh in og und chill ein bisschen laber mit meiner Gilde als ich
im Handelschannel (2. Channel):

Tausche Krieger full S2 gegen andere 70iger chars /w


Da hab ich gedacht ob der sich net mit ebay vertan hat, und hab ein Ticket geschrieben.
Das einzigste was der Gm gemacht hat war wie immmer:

Ich werde dieser Sache nachgehen und werde mich drum kümmern,
kann ich die sonst noch bei einem problem helfen ?


Naja so ist es halt Blizz will halt keine Kunden verlieren, sonst fehlt ihnen doch Geld,
obwohl die schon genug davon haben ....




Mfg


----------



## Serroo (2. August 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen:
1. Es gibt kaum noch namen fast alle sind besetzt, wer nennt seinen Char auch schon "Giminumizui" oder "Ârâgôn".
2. Das sind kiddys da kann man nichts machen.
3. GM haben auch was besseres zutun. Ich finde es besser das sie sich schneller Melden würden bei Tickets als das sie nur Namenslisten überprüfen.

mfg Zenturius


----------



## oens (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber du weist schon was ich meine oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich gehe mal davon aus das du das anstössig findest in bezug auf den hitlergruss...deswegen zitiere ich einfach mal wikipedia:



> ...Hitler hatte die Symbolik von Benito Mussolini kopiert, der seinen Gruß wiederum auf den Saluto romano (Römischer Gruß) aus der Zeit des Römischen Reiches zurückführte, aber auch aus seiner österreichischen Heimat mitgebracht, wo „Heil“ als Gruß unter Freunden verwendet wurde – und in Teilen noch heute verwendet wird –, so wie in Bayern das „Servus“...



oder



> Heil bezeichnete ursprünglich eine gemeingermanische volksreligiöse Vorstellung, welche die persönliche Eigenschaft bezeichnete, allgemein eine glückliche Hand bei Allem zu haben oder speziell z. B. Königsheil oder Ernteheil (heute: einen grünen Daumen) zu haben, kurz: &#8222;Glück&#8220; über eine bloße Glückssträhne hinaus. &#8222;Heil&#8220; zu haben, war nicht damit identisch, tüchtig oder tapfer zu sein &#8211; vgl. dazu ähnlich magisch besetzte Begriffe wie Tyche, Fortuna (&#8222;Fortüne&#8220, Schicksal. Man konnte sein &#8222;Heil&#8220; auch einbüßen. Der dänische Religions- und Sozialwissenschaftler Vilhelm Grønbech (Geist der Germanen) erforschte diese Vorstellungen erstmals gründlich.




ich bin beim besten willen nicht rechts...aber wenn sich einer "Heil" nennt finde ich es nicht anstössig...wer weiss aus welchem grund dieser spieler seinen char so nennt


by the way...böse ist wer böses denkt...und an stelle der gm´s hätte ich dich bei der meldung mehr oder weniger ausgelacht


----------



## Echse/LS (2. August 2008)

Elemerus schrieb:


> joa so namen wie "supakillaaaaaa" wo so geschäzte 1000 a´s vorkommen sind schon scheiße
> aber nochdümmer finde ich wenn diese namen nicht gemeldet werden, aber andere die, wie ich finde, nicht so schlimm sind
> ein beispiel:
> bei uns inner gilde hat sich einer nen twink priester namens jesuus gemacht(find ich nicht so schlimm weil es ja recht amüsant ist und passt ja auch). er spielte diesen dann bis 70 und hatte so 2.2k addheal. dann sind wir kara gegangen  und plopp mitten im bossfight disc, weil er seinen namen ändern musste weil sich irgendein depp gedacht hat, dass der name schei*e wär. naja, end vom lied war das er jetzt gay em heißt
> ...




Das Jesus unter anderem im mexikanischen Sprachraum ein recht gebräuchlicher Name ist, unverständlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Naja, ich ignoriere solche Leute immer, ich meine wie oft sieht man die schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeThLeFf (2. August 2008)

Also mir ist einmal passiert, auf nem RP-PvE server, dass wir grade nen gildentrffen in Kharanos hatten und da nen Hordler im Zwergenstartegbiet war, glaube im Eisklammtal.

Wir haben den dann frisch gemacht und 5 mintuen später ist nen lvl 1 Chat mit dem Namen "Judentood" angekommen und ist bei uns rumgehüpft.
Natürlich der Hordler von vorher und natürlich wurde das gemeldet.


----------



## Trojaan (2. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wie kleinlich ihr Alle seid. O_o
> 
> Wenn jemand den Nazi in sich ausleben will,soll er es doch tun.
> Wenn sich jemand Legolas nennt,soll er halt seine HDR Fantasien ausleben.
> ...



@ Manowar


Genau hier.....ganz genau hier.....fängt meine Schmerzgrenze an!
Ich....ebenfalls ein Spieler...der die Freiheit liebt , Toleranz predigt und in Ruhe und in Frieden seinem Lieblingshobby in einer Gemeinschaft nachgehen möchte....spreche mal für dich.
Du weißt nicht wirklich was du da geschreiben hast....oder!?


----------



## Ahrak (2. August 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder seinen Namen selber aussuchen können. Ich hab auch nen Twink der Raufbube heißt...  
Solange es sich nicht um Hitler oder ähnliches geht ist doch alles in Ordnung!
Es gibt sicher viele Chars die einfach nur zum Spaß erstellt werden mit einem sinnlosem Namen und die erreichen dann lvl 70 obwohl man den z.B nur als  Bankchar benützen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blutlady (2. August 2008)

Also ich finde auch das "extreme" Namen verboten werden sollten in Og ist mir neulich auch jemand begegnet der nannte sich "ichwillficken" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  unserer ExCheffe hatte damals den Namen "königpapst" er musste seinen Namen ändern also ist schon komisch wie Blizzard das so hand habt mit den Namen einzelner Spieler


----------



## Mal`Ganis (2. August 2008)

Glitoris auf mal`ganis alli


----------



## Mab773 (2. August 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> bei einem Spieler hat es sogar mal funktioniert


sowas hatte ich auch mal, habe einem spieler geschrieben, dass er mit einem anderen namen mehr gruppen für instanzen findet, habe ihm gesagt, dass es nur wenig geld kostet...2min später offline, nach 5min online...anderer name


----------



## Mab773 (2. August 2008)

Serroo schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen:
> 1. Es gibt kaum noch namen fast alle sind besetzt, wer nennt seinen Char auch schon "Giminumizui" oder "Ârâgôn".
> 2. Das sind kiddys da kann man nichts machen.
> 3. GM haben auch was besseres zutun. Ich finde es besser das sie sich schneller Melden würden bei Tickets als das sie nur Namenslisten überprüfen.
> ...


hrhr, kenne da so nen jäger... "Üblünün" ^^
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Deinemudda
omg


----------



## Berrry (2. August 2008)

Elemerus schrieb:


> joa so namen wie "supakillaaaaaa" wo so geschäzte 1000 a´s vorkommen sind schon scheiße
> aber nochdümmer finde ich wenn diese namen nicht gemeldet werden, aber andere die, wie ich finde, nicht so schlimm sind
> ein beispiel:
> bei uns inner gilde hat sich einer nen twink priester namens jesuus gemacht(find ich nicht so schlimm weil es ja recht amüsant ist und passt ja auch). er spielte diesen dann bis 70 und hatte so 2.2k addheal. dann sind wir kara gegangen  und plopp mitten im bossfight disc, weil er seinen namen ändern musste weil sich irgendein depp gedacht hat, dass der name schei*e wär. naja, end vom lied war das er jetzt gay em heißt
> ...


Du weisst auch das der gleiche Buchstabe nur 2 mal hintereinander kommen kann ja? :S


----------



## Spankey (2. August 2008)

Namen und Gilden werden vermutlich durch ein Programm laufen wo dann Auffälligkeiten gemeldet werden. 

Wenn er neu ist, kann es sein das er noch durchs System gerutscht ist.

Namen die Anstößig sind melde ich einfach.

Die GM´s sollen dann entscheiden was sie draus machen!


----------



## HordeCrusher (2. August 2008)

also ich denk die leute werden später selbst unter ihrem namen leiden wenn sie nicht mit in raid genommen werden...

und tigrexx: du solltest nicht über "kiddy's" labern und bei deiner sig für die hexe "imba" drunter schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schreib gleich 0wrp0wrd imba 1337 r0xx0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich auch mal, habe einem spieler geschrieben, dass er mit einem anderen namen mehr gruppen für instanzen findet, habe ihm gesagt, dass es nur wenig geld kostet...2min später offline, nach 5min online...anderer name



Wenn der Name einem nicht einfach nur nicht gefällt sondern einen stört bzw. Nachteile im Spiel verschafft (kumpel von mir hieß Hordenhasser aufm PvP Realm und wurde immer gegankt, mein Pala hieß wie gesagt Organfresser und da wurd ich immer zugeflamet) dann kann man den kostenlos ändern.


----------



## Thalema (2. August 2008)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich muss zugeben, daß mich diese Namen wie Heil und Supakilla ebenfalls aufregen ... allerdings aus verschiedenen Gründen: Bei Heil entdecke ich jetzt nicht direkt eine rechtslastige Konnotation, sondern lediglich Faulheit ... Heil ist ein Wort und kein Name. Hätte er sich etwas Mühe gegeben, wäre vielleicht eine Helia oder Helaria oder ein Helios (dürfte wahrscheinlich weg sein) oder ein Hilandros oder von mir aus ein Heliander draus geworden. Namen werden bei mir meistens solange im Kopf gewendet bis sie sinnfrei (also ohne einen Bezug zu einem Gegenstand, einem Zustand, einer Sache oder einer Emotion o.ä) sind und gut zur Rasse passen ... Hier war - gebe ich zu - mein einziger Fehlgriff mal Leodegrans für einen Orkkrieger .... aber ich spiele ihn auch als Ziehkind eines Blutelfen, der seine Eltern verloren hat im Krieg .*g*

Bei Leuten, bei denen der rechtslastige Bezug eindeutig und nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, mache ich ebenfalls ein Ticket. Den dies - und hier muss ich einem Threadkollegen leicht widersprechen - zeigt auf eine aggressive Gesinnung hin. Rechtsradikale und Faschisten haben eben keine "Ich habe meinen Glauben und meine Auffasssung und du deine" Gesinnung, sondern eine "Ich habe meine Auffasssung und die ist richtig und wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, bist du Abschaum und Schmutz und musst ausradiert werden" Meinung. Und da fange ich mich dann an zu wehren, zuerst gegen meine Übelkeit und dann gegen den Typen bzw. die Typin.

Supakillas und Deathmina und ähnliches bekommen IgnoreStatus bei mir, ich würde mit ihnen nicht freiwillig spielen. Ich bin auf einem RP-Server und da haben solche Namen nix zu suchen. Aus und fertig. Dafür mache ich schon die Leute verantwortlich und nicht Blizzard. WIR wollen ja spielen und nicht austesten, wie weit die Grenzen der automatischen Namenskontrolle bei Blizzard gehen .... und bei 10 Mio Kunden und den Welten, die die erfinden und verwalten, haben die wirklich was anderes zu tun. Da hoffe und bete ich doch (zu welcher Entität auch immer), daß die Spieler ein Interesse am Spiel haben und nicht daran, andere zu ärgern. 

Gruß

Thalema


----------



## abe15 (2. August 2008)

Das er erst Level 9 ist beweist ja das er den Namen grade erst gewählt hat.
Sofort kann eben kein GM reagieren.
Ich wette mittlerweile wird der seinen Char los sein^^


----------



## Lindi (2. August 2008)

silentpolygon schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt traurig, das gerade bei einem Fantasy-RPG die Leute den Charakteren solche Namen geben dürfen. Ich weiss ich weiss, bevor jetzt wieder die ersten ankommen mit " Dann geh halt auf nen Rp-Server". Ich finds trotzdem blöd, weil dadurch seeeehr viel Atmosphäre verloren geht. Wenn bei Pen&Paper RPGs (z.B. DSA oder AD&D) jemand seinen Char so nennen wollte hat der GM einfach gesagt "Ne is nich" und gut wars. Is echt schade, das es mit der Fantasie bei einigen Leuten nich so weit her ist. Und wenn ein kein eigener Name einfällt, dann nimmt man halt einen Namen der passt aus Büchern, Filmen oder so. Also ich treffe lieber auf einen Nahtelf Krieger der "Aragorn" heisst als auf einen der SupaKilla heisst...




Deiner Aussage zur Folge müsste Blizzard für ein Spiel also quasi einen Mindeswert an Intelligenz/Reife vorraussetzen...demnach dürfte sich niemand das Spiel kaufen der keinen "Einstellungstest" absolviert hat...

Namen die niemanden beleidigen sollten für einen selbst doch keine Bedeutung entwickeln...

"kackwurst" << was soll man daran verbieten...das is seine Präsentation

"Heil" << ich bitte dich das Wort is nur in Verbindung mit Geschichte(und auch nur mit der deutschen) und nem Namen schlimm ansonsten ? (Heilbutt ? verbieten?)

Ganz davon abgesehen dass man diese Wörter eigentlich nicht als Namen bezeichnen kann....


"Supakillas und Deathmina und ähnliches bekommen IgnoreStatus " - bemerkst du deine Art von Rassismus ?


----------



## ^zypher (2. August 2008)

ich hab mal in einem BG einen nachtelf gesehen der sich --> Homosexuelf genannt hatte (lvl 70) 

namen wie diese und dgl. sind sicher keine bereicherung für die WoW aber ich muss jedes mal herzhaft lachen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn mir so ein char über den weg läuft .............. also was solls, ist ja nur ein spiel!


----------



## Yagilius (2. August 2008)

Auf unserem Server gibts einen Bankchar der heißt/hieß Whaginaa! 

(18FSK)^^


----------



## Thalema (2. August 2008)

> "Supakillas und Deathmina und ähnliches bekommen IgnoreStatus " - bemerkst du deine Art von Rassismus ?



Ich nehme an, daß dieses aus meinem Beitrag stamm und mir hier Rassismus unterstellt wird. 

Ich habe gesagt, daß ich auf einem RP-Server spiele und dass ich mit anderen dort spielen will. Spielen beinhaltet ein gewisses Maß an Einhaltung der Spielregeln und nichts anderes möchte ich. Und zu den Regeln eines RP-Servers gehört eine dem Spiel angemessene Namensauswahl. Ich habe nichts gegen Supakillas auf normalen PVE und PVP Servern, ich habe diese Art von Server verlassen, weil das deren Spielwiese ist und nicht meine, dort war ich eindeutig falsch. Und ich möchte mich selbst jetzt einmal zitieren:



> Ich bin auf einem RP-Server und da haben solche Namen nix zu suchen.



Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt. 

Ich sehe hier keinen Rassissmus.

Thalema


----------



## S4y0nAra (2. August 2008)

^zypher schrieb:


> .............. also was solls, ist ja nur ein spiel!


Interessantes Thema...
Also bei solchen Namen wir "Homosexuelf" oder "Supakilla", "Kakwurscht" etc. ist mir des gelinde gesagt völlig brause. Jedem dass seine. Wenn sich jemand die Zeit genommen hat und seinen Charakter den "Namen" Heil verpasst find ich das auch nicht schlimm. So etwas gleich mit dem Dritten Reich zu verbinden... naja, ist übertrieben und irgendwie spießig.
Anders siehts aus mit Namen wie Hitler. 
Das mag sein dass es in Wirklichkeit noch den Ein oder Anderen gibt, der diesen Namen trägt, aber die haben sich dass sicherlich nicht ausgesucht. Jeder der solche Namen, die auf so etwas direkt anspielen, in einem Spiel trägt hat sich dass allerdings ausgesucht und will in meinen Augen nur provozieren, braucht Aufmerksamkeit und gehört auf dem schnellstem Wege gebannt. 
Das ist dann auch nicht wayne, denn sowas senkt einfach die Hemmschwelle und verharmlost die Sache, besonders bei jungen Menschen. Unverantwortlich...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Niemand der seinen Chara Hitler nennt denkt sich bestimmt:" Hoho, was ein toller name" Sondern solche machen ganz klar eine Anspielung und gehören *unbenannt*. Ich find das strange, dass manche von euch das durchgehene lassen, ich bin schockiert.




Also ohne Namen?


----------



## Schlamm (2. August 2008)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bei uns im Ort gibt es immernoch Leute, die den Vornamen Adolf haben und sogar eine Familie mit dem Nachnamen Hitler. Sind die deswegen jetzt auch eine Provokation oder sollen die sich ihren NAmen jetzt aufm Amt ändern lassen? Es sind immernoch normale deutsche Namen. Auch wenn mit diesem Namen nur schlechtes Verbunden wird sollte man ihn nicht verbannen. Vor allem in Zeiten, in denen sich englische Adelskinder auf Halloween Parties als Nazi vergleichen und das dritte Reich in den U.S. einen fast so hohen Kult hat wie General Mao. Während die ganze Welt uns verspottet macht Deutschland auf Moralapostel und jeder ist ein Nazi, sobald er sagt dass er gerne deutscher Abstammung ist.
> 
> MAN KANN ES AUCH ÜBERTREIBEN!




Im rl ist das etwas anderes da kann man sich den namen zumindest nicht aussuchen (später ja, aber mit 14 oder so noch nicht, zumindest tut das da keiner), aber im Game ist das einfach nicht tragbar sich hitler zu nennen, rl hin oder her


----------



## m@r1@n (2. August 2008)

ich bereue es schon das mein charakter Mcpaladina heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war halt sone idee mit 5 freunden alle mc.......... 
naja bald transfer ich und dann änder ich den namen so oder so


----------



## zificult (2. August 2008)

irgwie spießbürgermäßig, sich über sowas aufzuregen -.-'


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

Smirre13 schrieb:


> .



Man bist du dämlich....


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

*Ich bin stolz ein Deutscher zu sein!*


War das jetzt auch verboten?


----------



## neo1986 (2. August 2008)

Jetzt fängt das wieder mit den namen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   das hatten wir doch vor nem halben jahr schonmal wenn euch das aufregt meldet es aber wer sich bei so namen angesprochen fühlt soll sich halt drüber aufregen ich kenne so namen nur von pvp twinks.


----------



## neo1986 (2. August 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> irgwie spießbürgermäßig, sich über sowas aufzuregen -.-'


genau!!


----------



## Bodeus (2. August 2008)

Also von mir aus könnten die Namen gerne so bleiben, dann würde man schon bei der Gruppenplanung einige "Spieler" ausscheiden lassen. So sind die Ninjalooter jedenfalls nicht mehr unsichtbar. (trifft natürlich nicht auf alle zu, die so heißen, aber auf den größeren Haufen jedenfalls)

Außerdem ist mir persönlich egal wie einer heißt...


----------



## Gattay (2. August 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Blizzard bei der Namensgebung versagt hat .Auf Nerathor hab ich leute getroffen die hiessen "leckmich;fickmich,geileschlampe" usw
> Mfg
> 
> Suki( Scyforce/Takius)




Komischer Server auf dem Du spielst. Solche Namen hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## gelio (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Heil <--> Hail


fällt dir was auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu englisch-> heal...

hauptsach labern


----------



## Marathma (2. August 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es Herzinfarkt. Finde ich geschmacklos.
Wie weit ist es dann noch bis Lungenkrebs, Nierenversagen, etc?


----------



## Gattay (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Petri Heil, Waidmann´s Heil uns so sind Dir aber bekannt, oder? Etwas engstirnig sich über etwas banales wie Heil aufzuregen


----------



## lilithb (2. August 2008)

.....

hmm... also solange keine rassisitschen/antisemitischen, (hetero-)sexistischen oder sonstwie menschenverachtende namen rumrennen, soll doch jede/r wie sie/er will....?!?

btw. muss ich einfach einwenden:
*klugscheiss*
'*ordinär*' bedeutet einfach mal _*gewöhnlich*_....
insofern gibt es wohl millionen ordinärer char-namen bei WoW...
*klugscheiss*


----------



## lilithb (2. August 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> *Ich bin stolz ein Deutscher zu sein!*
> War das jetzt auch verboten?




--> nein nur grenzenlos DUMM und unsympathisch


----------



## Schlamm (2. August 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> irgwie spießbürgermäßig, sich über sowas aufzuregen -.-'



Ich findes gibt echt grenzen, auf einen rollenspielserver noch mehr als auf einen normalen. Wenn mir Spieler entgegen kommen, die mich oder meine Mutter(nur ein Beispiel) allein schon mit ihren namen mit iwas beleidigen, also echt. 

Spießbürgermäßig ist es wenn man den gm anschreibt weil die preise im ah so hoch sind (was ja auch normal ist, marktwirtschaft halt...) aber "Heilhitler"als namen ist nicht lustig sondern einfach kackendreist und provozierend.


----------



## Gocu (2. August 2008)

hohewarte schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW seit bald 3 Jahren und mir fällt in letzter Zeit verstärkt auf, dass Blizz es mit den alten Regeln nicht mehr so genau nimmt. Heute Treffe ich auf einen Char mit Level 9 der sich
> 
> "DUFUCKA"
> 
> ...



habe auch schon andere Namen wie z.B. Vollpfosten gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so Typen sollte man einfach melden


----------



## Nintendocore (2. August 2008)

Marathma schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es Herzinfarkt. Finde ich geschmacklos.
> Wie weit ist es dann noch bis Lungenkrebs, Nierenversagen, etc?



hmm mein Hexer heißt Pestis.. habe mich nach einem Bakterium benannt ... na und?! ich finds amüsasant wie sich manche nennen xD ... Darkrouge lol *totlach* und an dem Namen "Heil" kann ich auch nichts anstößiges erkennen... nur etwas einfallslos


----------



## leonardot1311 (2. August 2008)

BloodlYy schrieb:


> hmm, ich hab bisher einmal einen char erstellt dessen name nicht ganz so fantasy mäßig war...
> aber als ich ihn erstellt habe war mein server down und ich hab dann mal auf nen anderen server den alli-handelschatt zu gespammt ! ich weiss das man das unterlassen sollte... doch mir wa so laaaaaangweilig =*( ... und außerdem haben wir das mit nen paar Gildenkollegen gemacht ...wa wirklich lustig ...der char hieß Dosendieter xD ...ist doch auch irgendwie einfallsreich !
> 
> ...zeigt jetzt ruhig alle mit den finger auf mich ..aber meiner Meinug nach, ist solch eine art von spaß auch mal angebracht... es war ja kein name der beleidigend oder anders wie abschreckend war..
> ...



Handelschannel zuspammen......RESPEKT !! Du bist extrem IMBA und hast auch das Spielprinzip begriffen wie kein anderer !!!!
Wenn dir langweilig ist hier ein paar Tips:

Computer ausmachen
Herausfinden wie die Sonne aussieht
Freundin suchen
....


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. August 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Waidmann´s Heil uns so sind Dir aber bekannt, oder? Etwas engstirnig sich über etwas banales wie Heil aufzuregen



/unterschreib


----------



## Andros-LL (2. August 2008)

Also zum Thema Namen...

Ich denke jeder kennt das... man hat mal wieder etwas langeweile und kommt auf die Idee: Hey, ich mach mir einen [EINE KLASSE EINFÜGEN] ...
Schnell erstellt man sich die Wunschklasse mit dem für einen selbst zusprechendem Äußerem. Dann nur noch der Name... Am besten etwas
das zum Spiel passt... Jetzt braucht man teilweise (jeder Spieler ist da von grundauf anders^^) zwischen 10-30min um einen Namen zu finden
der zur Klasse, zum Geschlecht und vll zu einem selber ganz gut passt... ACHTUNG FOLGENDE NAMEN SIND JA BEREITS IM SPIEL INTEGRIERT UND DIENEN NUR ALS BEISPIEL! 
Thrall... mist geht nicht.... Kazzak....auch nicht...Onyxia... auch nicht möglich.... Illidan... schon weg... Vashj...auch nicht mehr da.... Moroes....Hydross...alle schon weg..... USW das geht dann noch ein paar Ideen so weiter natürlich mit eigenen Namen und immer und immer wieder sind diese nicht verfügbar...

Gut nun ist man schon so gefrustet weil man selber nicht seinen Lieblingsnamen wählen konnte (Nickname, vll auch RL-Name, Name des Haustiers KP^^) und hat nun auch alle anderen vll noch ganz Interessanten Ideen verprasst... nun da einen ja eh nurnoch die Nachricht erscheint das der Name nicht geht, nimmt man einfach mal beide Hände und drückt sie einmal fest auf die Tastatur und siehe da DER NAME GEHT "FGHSGHJKZTDGJKL" toll^^
Oder man hat nurnoch so welche blöden Namen wie "Huanson" "Befruchter" ect. etwas das sie gerne nehmen dürfen um sich zu Identifizieren, im Bewerbungsgespräch, bei der Oma ............ Naja aber für ein Spiel wie Warcraft sollten die Namen vll mal etwas ..... ja geschichtlicher sein....

Aber die meisten sind schon ziemlich angekotzt, wenn gut 1Std lang sämtliche Namen verweigert werden... und deswegen kommen sie dann auf so dämliche Namen...

Ich hatte noch Glück am Anfang gab es so wenig Spieler da hatte man freie Wahl aber mitlerweile gibt es jeden Namen + mindestens 2mal den gleichen nur mit ^ ´`' usw.


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

Ich hatte mal einen Char getroffen der "hizbollah" hieß.Der schrieb mich an wegen irgendwelchen Fragen zum spiel.Er konnte weder richtig Deutsch sprechen noch schreiben.Ich weigerte mich ihm zu helfen wegen dem Namen.Ich finde "hizbollah" gehört nicht in so ein spiel.Als ich ihm nun sagte das ich wegen seinem Namen ihm nicht helfen werde sagte er zu mir:"walla du bist jude?Ich hasse dich du hur******" usw.Bann hat er auch nicht bekommen -.-


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (2. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Ja so ist das leider mit den Kiddy´s ich könnte auch jedesmal anfangen zu schreien wenn ich in Ogrimmar mal all die namen lese wie z.b Yousuck Ikillyou oder kakwurscht -.-
> Aber naja wenn sie wow etwas länger spielen und raiden gehen werden sies beruen xD



Das hat überhaupt nichts mit "Kiddy's" zutun!


----------



## Curentix (2. August 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> --> nein nur grenzenlos DUMM und unsympathisch


Warum soll man nicht stolz sein, ein Deutscher sein zu können?

Und bevor du mir mit Nationalsozialismus ankommst, mach dir da mal lieber gedanken über Historie, dann wirste ganz schnell darauf kommen, dass so ziemlich fast jedes Land auf der Erde, bzw. deren Völker, das eine oder andere Unausprechliche getan haben.

Die Spanier die Atzeken und Maias, die Italiener die Christen/Juden, die Kreuzfahrer begingen Kannibalismus, die Amerikaner die Sklaven und Indianer, die Asiaten und deren Feudalfehden, und und und und.


----------



## lilithb (2. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Warum soll man nicht stolz sein, ein Deutscher sein zu können?



worauf denn genau dabei?
über den ns willste ja nix hören nehm ich an...

bist dann auf die jungs stolz, die kürzlich in brandenburg nen obdachlosen totgeschlagen haben? oder auf die, die in hessen eine 13jährige schlafend im schlafsack in die intensivstation geprügelt haben?

um nur mal die krassesten 'tollen taten' 'stolzer deutscher' der vergangenen 3(!!) wochen aufzuzählen....

aber das ist auch schon mein letzter beitrag dazu... 
==> nachdenken und reflektieren schadet nicht immer!


----------



## leonardot1311 (2. August 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit "Kiddy's" zutun!



DOCH...hat es !!!!
..und zwar mit sehr sehr SEHR kleinen KiDDYS


----------



## leonardot1311 (2. August 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> worauf denn genau dabei?
> über den ns willste ja nix hören nehm ich an...
> 
> bist dann auf die jungs stolz, die kürzlich in brandenburg nen obdachlosen totgeschlagen haben? oder auf die, die in hessen eine 13jährige schlafend im schlafsack in die intensivstation geprügelt haben?
> ...



Recht hast Du...aber Du darfst so Wörter wie "reflektieren" nicht benutzen, verstehen viele nicht !


----------



## Ragmo (2. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den Nazi in sich ausleben will,soll er es doch tun.


Nazi sein ist keine Lebensart, sondern ein verbrechen, das bestraft gehört...


----------



## Aratosao (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> *Kopf schüttelnd weg geh*



*hinlauf mitschüttel*

Nu mal ernst:
Die meisten *"Kiddys" (Zu denen auch leute über 18 gehören!! Also im bezug auf kiddys)* finden diese namen halt...ehh..cool und spielen allianz (warum auch immer) und nennen sich dann "Superkiller", "Bâdguy", "Hordkillà" usw. weil sie ja unbedingt *Böse* sein wollen. Weil Böse ja soo cool ist..

Naja, ich belibe bei meinen Rp namen und gut is^.^

Ich finde auch RL namen total doof.

z.B "Bôbby" oder was auch immer.

Lg Ara


----------



## BimmBamm (2. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Warum soll man nicht stolz sein, ein Deutscher sein zu können?



"Die billigste Art des Stolzes ist hingegen der Nationalstolz. Denn er verrät in dem damit Behafteten den Mangel an individuellen Eigenschaften, auf die er stolz sein könnte, indem er sonst nicht zu dem greifen würde, was er mit so vielen Millionen teilt. Wer bedeutende persönliche Vorzüge besitzt, wird vielmehr die Fehler seiner eigenen Nation, da er sie beständig vor Augen hat, am deutlichsten erkennen. Aber jeder erbärmliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er stolz sein könnte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er gerade angehört, stolz zu sein." – Arthur Schopenhauer

Ich hätte es nicht besser erklären können! Mal eben zufällig in irgendeine Nation geboren zu werden ist für mich kein Grund, Stolz zu zeigen.



> Und bevor du mir mit Nationalsozialismus ankommst, mach dir da mal lieber gedanken über Historie, dann wirste ganz schnell darauf kommen, dass so ziemlich fast jedes Land auf der Erde, bzw. deren Völker, das eine oder andere Unausprechliche getan haben.



Und weil andere auch nicht besser waren, ist ja alles in bester Ordnung? Es wäre eventuell ein Grund für "Nationalstolz", wenn man sich in dieser Beziehung tatsächlich von anderen Nationen abheben würde.

Was die Namensdiskussion allgemein betrifft, so sollten einige Personen hier den Begriff "Toleranz" nachschlagen und über dessen Abgrenzung zu "Akzeptanz" und "Ignoranz" grübeln. Toleranz heißt nicht, alles einfach hinzunehmen. Toleranz heißt aber auch, daß man einsieht, daß der Name seines Chars andere Spieler in irgendeiner Weise stört und deren von der eigenen Einstellung abweichende Haltung duldet. Toleranz funktioniert nämlich in beide Richtungen und heißt nicht, daß alle anderen auf mich Rücksicht nehmen müssen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## koxy (2. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *hinlauf mitschüttel*
> 
> Nu mal ernst:
> Die meisten *"Kiddys" (Zu denen auch leute über 18 gehören!! Also im bezug auf kiddys)* finden diese namen halt...ehh..cool und spielen allianz (warum auch immer) und nennen sich dann "Superkiller", "Bâdguy", "Hordkillà" usw. weil sie ja unbedingt *Böse* sein wollen. Weil Böse ja soo cool ist..
> ...



Das Böseste der Bösen hast du aber vergessen: den gefürchteten uberskilloor *Shâdôwrógùe* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (2. August 2008)

hi, 

so ein Name!!??

Ticket schreiben und vergessen. Möglichst wenig Energie für solchen Schwachsinn aufwenden.

mfg Grüni

Ps. Supakilla ist vielleicht ein ungünstiger Name, aber im Gegensatz zu Fackya oder ähnlich nicht ördinär und respektlos gegenüber anderen Spielern.


----------



## Psymes (2. August 2008)

hm ...

schonmal daran gedacht dass es auch leute gibt die gewisse namen einfach nur lustig finden?

kenne auch leute "persönlich" (soweit das über wow geht) die Metwurst, Worstcase (Wurstkasen oder so), Ludda, Fummelhummel, ect. heißen.

dann gibts wieder namen die einfach lächerlich sind und man denkt omg wie puffdaddy, gansta, misterx

und dann wieder die fraktion die sich hilter, himmler, adolf, adolffus, stalin, odin, freikorp usw. nennen.

und wenn man hier von diskriminierung ausgeht dürften manche sich nichtmal buddah, allah, jesus, maria, usw. nennen

was die dritte fraktion angeht bin ist strikt gegen - nur wie oft soll man sowas bitte einem GM melden?

---

achso nochwas: hab irgendwo gelesen "man nennt sein kind ja auch nicht teppichratte"

sicher? ich nenn meinen sohn auch ratte, stinker, pirat ect. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psymes (2. August 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> hmm mein Hexer heißt Pestis.. habe mich nach einem Bakterium benannt ... na und?! ich finds amüsasant wie sich manche nennen xD ... Darkrouge lol *totlach* und an dem Namen "Heil" kann ich auch nichts anstößiges erkennen... nur etwas einfallslos



mal ne frage? bist du in deutschland aufgewachsen und hattest geschichtsunterricht und nicht nur latein?

dann müsstest du doch eigentlich wissen was der 2. weltkrieg für deutschland bedeutet hat und warum sich hier so viele menschen darüber aufregen wenn hirnlose kleinkinder irgendwo in ihrem namen das wort "heil" verarbeiten, oder?


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> --> nein nur grenzenlos DUMM und unsympathisch



Schon wieder so ein Dämel, der nur Gülle labert....


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> worauf denn genau dabei?
> über den ns willste ja nix hören nehm ich an...
> 
> bist dann auf die jungs stolz, die kürzlich in brandenburg nen obdachlosen totgeschlagen haben? oder auf die, die in hessen eine 13jährige schlafend im schlafsack in die intensivstation geprügelt haben?
> ...



Sorry, aber so einen geistigen Dünnschiss musste ich bissher nur selten lesen!

Jeder Franzman und jeder Pizzabäcker oder Dönerverkäufer kann auf sein Land stolz sein, und du willst mir das verbieten!? Beschäftige Dich erstmal mit unserer Vergangenheit (vor dem Ösi mit erhobener Hand) und lern mal Namen wie Einstein u.s.w. kennen bevor du solch einen Scheiss laberst....


----------



## Spave (2. August 2008)

Man kann seinen Tauren ja auch "Hodenschweiss" und das Pet "Arschwasser" nennen xD Gibt sogar ein Video auf Youtube davon ^^


----------



## mgh (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja liegt im auge des betrachters ich nehme an du beziehst das auf Heil Hit...
aber es kann auch von heilsam kommen also vl war er ein healer ?
Schon arm das man als deutscher meint heil wäre nur mit hitler in verbindung zu bringen!
Heil gabs schon um einiges länger .

Berg Heil
Ski   Heil
Petri Heil 

MGH


----------



## neo1986 (2. August 2008)

Ich denke mir dan nur immer das da so ein 14Jähriger dummer hopper dahinter hockt der nur cool sein will und aufmerksamkeit braucht die er von seinen eltern nicht bekommt.


----------



## Dimiteri (2. August 2008)

also  namen wie hitler und co würde ich auch sofort melden aber ich hab da bis jetzt keine gefunden
ein name wie heil kann mehr deutig sein
ich hab mal einen gesehen da hieß das pet white power (rassitische gegen grupierung zu der affroamerikanischen grupierung black power)
allgemein wenn man sich etwas auskennt findet man 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 namen
die aus filmen und co abgeguckt sind ich find sowas nich schlimm oslange  der name nich mit 1000000 sonderzeichen geschrieben wird

MfG Dimiteri


----------



## Psymes (2. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich denke mir dan nur immer das da so ein 14Jähriger dummer hopper dahinter hockt der nur cool sein will und aufmerksamkeit braucht die er von seinen eltern nicht bekommt.



genau ... so wie alle gabber hinterm pc hocken und auf teile zocken o.O

und alle csler die wow zocken übermorgen ne oma im aldi zusammenschlagen o.O

hier gings um ordinäre namen nicht um hiphoper, ihren musikgeschmack oder um kinder deren eltern ihrer erziehungs-, aufsichtspflicht oder desinteresse zeigen.


----------



## DunCrow (2. August 2008)

hohewarte schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW seit bald 3 Jahren und mir fällt in letzter Zeit verstärkt auf, dass Blizz es mit den alten Regeln nicht mehr so genau nimmt. Heute Treffe ich auf einen Char mit Level 9 der sich
> 
> "DUFUCKA"
> 
> ...




Der war ja auch erst lvl 9. Meld ihn doch.


----------



## Shadoweffect (2. August 2008)

Verfluchte Moralheuchler!

Mimimi, der hat Heil gesagt. mimimi der heißt Híitlar . Mimimi, der ist am 8.8.1988 geboren......

Es ist klar etwas idiotie dabei sich so zu nennen, aber noch viel idiotischer sich über solche Namen aufzuregen


----------



## Psymes (2. August 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Verfluchte Moralheuchler!
> 
> Mimimi, der hat Heil gesagt. mimimi der heißt Híitlar . Mimimi, der ist am 8.8.1988 geboren......
> 
> Es ist klar etwas idiotie dabei sich so zu nennen, aber noch viel idiotischer sich über solche Namen aufzuregen



fününününü


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich denke mir dan nur immer das da so ein 14Jähriger dummer hopper dahinter hockt der nur cool sein will und aufmerksamkeit braucht die er von seinen eltern nicht bekommt.




Hip Hoper als dumm abzustempeln ist auch falsch :s Wie kommst du darauf das alle Hip Hopper dumm sind und aufmerksamkeit braucht die er von seinen eltern angeblich nicht bekommt?
Ist so als ob ich jetz zu dir sagen würdeu Kellerkind,du hast kein leben und verkriechst dich vor deinem Rechner weil du im RL pickel hast und was weiss ich was und keine Freunde hast und dich kein Mädchen will(wenn du ein Junge bist)

Ich höre Hip Hop,bin ich jetz dumm?


----------



## Erriel (2. August 2008)

Bei uns gabs mal einer der sich "Sabbermaul" genannt hat. Bei sowas geht mir die Hutschnurr ab.


----------



## Dracocephalus (2. August 2008)

Wo ist das Problem? Es gibt sehr präzise Regeln, welche Namen erlaubt sind und welche nicht. Wer es noch etwas strenger mag, geht auf einen RP-Realm. Alles was anzüglich, rassistisch, roxxor oder sonstwie unmöglich ist, fliegt raus. Inzwischen ist es beim mir auf dem Realm ruhig geworden, was solche Idioten angeht, aber früher konnte man einfach mal /who in den Hauptstädten machen und dann 30-40 Namen melden. Es ist wirklich besser geworden. Naja, ist ja auch ein RP-Realm, der zudem noch einen schlechten PvP-Ruf hat ("da sinnja nur n00bs! kack server!") und auch nicht übermäßig von Firstkill-geilen Gilden besiedelt wird. Das macht es recht angenehm.

Wenn mir doch mal ein Name ins Auge fällt (die Namensregeln hab ich inzwischen auswendig drauf), gibt's ein Ticket. Schwer wird es nur bei den grenzwertigen Namen, die zwar doof sind, aber gegen keine konkrete Bestimmung verstoßen. Also so Dinger wie z.B. "Wurstverkäufer" oder "Sparkasse" (natürlich ausgedacht, aber so in dem Sinne). Sind nicht verboten, aber wer sich so nennt, hat irgendwas nicht verstanden. 

D.


----------



## Norozar (2. August 2008)

hohewarte schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW seit bald 3 Jahren und mir fällt in letzter Zeit verstärkt auf, dass Blizz es mit den alten Regeln nicht mehr so genau nimmt. Heute Treffe ich auf einen Char mit Level 9 der sich
> 
> "DUFUCKA"
> 
> ...




Allys halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (2. August 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs mal einer der sich "Sabbermaul" genannt hat. Bei sowas geht mir die Hutschnurr ab.



Hmm, das halte ich jetzt für gar nicht mal so schlecht....wenn es ein Troll war. Ist eben abhängig vom Char. "Maulschlüssel" wäre z.B. ein vertretbarer Gnomenname. Und "Grunz" würde ich als Ork auch akzeptieren. Aber die Elfe "Maulschlüssel" und der Taure "Sabbermaul" wären nicht so passend...

D.


----------



## Erriel (2. August 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Hmm, das halte ich jetzt für gar nicht mal so schlecht....wenn es ein Troll war. Ist eben abhängig vom Char. "Maulschlüssel" wäre z.B. ein vertretbarer Gnomenname. Und "Grunz" würde ich als Ork auch akzeptieren. Aber die Elfe "Maulschlüssel" und der Taure "Sabbermaul" wären nicht so passend...
> 
> D.



War ein Troll, aber trotzdem hat das aus meiner sicht nichts in einem Rollenspiel verloren.


----------



## Dracocephalus (2. August 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> War ein Troll, aber trotzdem hat das aus meiner sicht nichts in einem Rollenspiel verloren.



Wieso? Das ist sogar gutes Rollenspiel! Trolle haben große Hauer, was dazu führt, daß sie ihren Mund nicht vollständig schließen können. Sabbern ist da unausweichlich. Und die bezeichnung Maul für die Futterklappe ist auch nicht soo ungewöhnlich. Da sie zudem gerne Fleisch essen und auch vor dem Fleisch von Menschen, Orks, Elfen etc. nicht Halt machen, läuft ihnen sicherlich in deren Gegenwart das Wasser im Mund zusammen. 

Da hat einer seinen Charakter gut benannt und das hat ganz sicher mehr im Rollenspiel zu suchen, als "Klausmeier" oder "Dárkwâlkèr". Es verletzt nicht mal die strengsten Bestimmungen. Wo ist Dein Problem?

D.


----------



## Moritaras (2. August 2008)

Ich habe den Thread zwar nur bis Seite 3 Überflogen, weil ich danach keine lust mehr hatte.
Jedenfalls ist irgendwo einmal etwas gefallen wie "Dann geh doch auf einen RP-Server".

Im Grunde eine gute Idee, nur leider ist es hier ähnlich "schlimm" mit den Namen. Auch hier 
muss man sich von einem "BrotstulleGunter" fragen lassen ob man mit darf. Ich habe es 2 Monate
lang mit Tickets versucht, danach wurde es mir einfach zu dumm da der selbe Char mir immernoch
über den Weg lief.

Soviel zum RP-Server mit RP-Namen.


----------



## Throgan (2. August 2008)

Mir hat mal ein Mage namens "Klospülung" Essen und Trinken gezaubert...auch sehr lecker =(


----------



## ChiaDharma (2. August 2008)

mein gott es sind nur namen. 

jetzt tut nicht so als wärt ihr die super kreativen mit euren blöden zusammengewürfelten fantasynamen.

Mir fällt sowas garnicht auf,sollen die leute sich nennnen wie sie wollen,wir spielen alle das spiel und paar namen sind ja auch wirklich lustig und kreativ.


----------



## Oligig (2. August 2008)

Interessanter Thread!
Ich bin bis auf Seite 7 gekommen...danach hatte ich keinen Bock mehr weiterzulesen!
Vorab...mein Main heisst Oligig...ein Name der durch wildes Tastaturgetippe entstanden ist,
Ich hab 3 Twinks die ich grade am Leveln bin...
zum einen meine Troll Schamanin Ysandrê,meine Troll Hunter Gimpor und meinen Undead Priest Jimmycola!
Letzere beide heissen so weil sie PvP Twinks werden...Jacky wird iwann zusammen mit seinen Freunden(Jackycola und Johnnycola) ein 3on3 Arena Team aufmachen!Ich habe sie also nach einem Thema bzw. nach Funfaktor benannt!
So und nun zu euch Feindflug versteckt keine rechten Botschaften in der Musik...es nimmt Parolen des NS-Regimes,diverser Filme und stellt diese kritisch infrage!
Ähnlich Laibach die sich martialischem auftreten und diversen anderen Aktionen die Werte und Aussagen dieses o.g. Regimes parodiert.

Ihr regt euch drüber auf wenn ein Char Heil heißt...?! o.O Hitler,Himmler,Göbbels,Barbie usw. kann ich verstehen genauso wie sämtliche abwandlungen!

Ich finde das was mit den 6 Millionen Menschen damals passiert ist sehr schlimm,nur ich habe keinen einfluss darauf gehabt,deswegen muss ich mich nicht für mein Deutschsein schämen!Geschichte kann man nicht ändern,aber man muss verhindern das sie sich wiederholt

Achja btw. Imbaroxxortank wär dochn cooler Name fürn Char! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reintoll (2. August 2008)

Irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn der ganzen Diskussion nicht so richtig...

Manowår hat es mit einem Satz echt gut beschrieben: *Namen sind Namen und man kann keinem einen Stempel mit "Versager" verpassen, wenn man den Menschen nicht kennt.*

Mfg Illiman, Chínáfarmer, Elfmeter

P.S.:
Im Telefonbuch finden sich 2 Hitler, 445 Himmler, 777 Göbbels, 1359 mal Göring und 5.796 Einträge die mit Heil zu haben... Also jede Menge Nazis!
Aber, nur 9 Einträge mit IMBA...


----------



## Rinkon (2. August 2008)

Reintoll schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn der ganzen Diskussion nicht so richtig...
> 
> Manowår hat es mit einem Satz echt gut beschrieben: *Namen sind Namen und man kann keinem einen Stempel mit "Versager" verpassen, wenn man den Menschen nicht kennt.*
> 
> ...



Naja,aber es lässt eindeutig Rückschlüsse auf die Person,die dahinter sitzt zu. Mit jemandem,der einen Namen hat,der dem Kauderwelsch der heutigen Jugend entspricht wie z.B. Supakilla),dann werd ich mich wahrscheinlich weniger auf eine Anzeige alá LFM FDS melden bzw. mit ihm zusammenspielen.
Jemand,der einen Fantasynamen hat,zeigt,dass er sich wenigstens ein wenig mit der Namensfindung auseinandergesetzt hat,und weiß,dass das,was er spielt,im Fantasybereich angsiedelt ist.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. August 2008)

Reintoll schrieb:


> Im Telefonbuch finden sich 2 Hitler, 445 Himmler, 777 Göbbels, 1359 mal Göring und 5.796 Einträge die mit Heil zu haben... Also jede Menge Nazis!



Wieviele haben sich diese Namen selbst gegeben, als sie ihren Telefonbuch-Char erstellt haben? Wieviele Namen werden dem GM des Telefonbuchs gemeldet, der dann entscheidet, ob diese Namen gegen die Telefonbuchbestimmungen verstoßen?

Es ist doch ein großer Unterschied, ob ich durch Zufall so heiße oder mir - im Bewußtsein, daß diese Namen Assoziationen wecken - diesen Namen selbst gebe. Von daher ist es völlig egal, ob das im Telefonbuch steht - wer sich so einen Namen aussucht, ist eine völlige Dumpfbirne - egal, ob er provozieren oder sein Gedankengut propagandieren möchte (oder beides). Mir kann keiner erzählen, daß er den Namen "Hitler" nimmt, weil das doch so ein ganz normaler Name ist, der auch im Telefonbuch steht! Dann kann ich auch "Fucker" oder "Ficker" nehmen!
Bei "Heil" ist natürlich eine Entscheidungsfindung nicht ganz leicht - aber diese Entscheidung treffen nicht die "Melder", sondern die GMs! Denen liegt natürlich daran, daß keinesfalls solche Namen zum Standard gehören, weil sie den guten Ruf ihres Arbeitsgebers zu wahren haben. Schlechte Presse haben sie so schon genügend.

Bimmbamm


----------



## T3h Uberskill0r (2. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast Probleme...


----------



## nulir (2. August 2008)

also ich muss schon asagen das es zb mit der forscherliga ganz schoen bergab gegangen ist in dem halben jahr in dem ich lotro gezockt hab. irgendwie intressiert es keinen mehr wenn da volldeppen mit solchen namen rumrennen.

ich melde mittlerweile wieder jeden den ich seh, sollen die gm doch mal was fuer ihr geld tuen ;D


----------



## Occasus (2. August 2008)

Namecalling und Tikume sagt nicht mal was. 

Erschlagt sie!!

ne ganz im ernst. soll er sich nennen wie er will. ich weiß nicht was dich dabei stört. sein recht so einen.. öh... jo sagen wir mal "stylischen" namen zu wählen.


----------



## indi92 (2. August 2008)

Habe mal in einem Forum was gelesen, da wurdejemand gebannt weil er
"Mefistyou" geheißen hat^^
also wie Mephisto. 
Nur eben wenn man Mefistyou übersetzt, naja ihr wisst shcon


----------



## Thorat (2. August 2008)

Zwar nicht Ordinär, aber trozdem seeeeeehr kreativer Name:

Kúngen (Un'goro)


----------



## Meriane (2. August 2008)

Wusstet ihr, dass es Leute gibt, die ihre Kinder "Superman" nennen? Gibt es wirklich. (in England war das glaube ich)
Wollt ich nur mal loswerden xD


----------



## jamo (2. August 2008)

welches ordinär stört euch denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S4y0nAra (2. August 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> .....
> 
> hmm... also solange keine rassisitschen/antisemitischen, (hetero-)sexistischen oder sonstwie menschenverachtende namen rumrennen, soll doch jede/r wie sie/er will....?!?



Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. 
Melden kann man immer, entscheiden tun eh andere.

ps.: Wer in seiner Signatur "Pi**e aus meinem Ar***" stehen hat sollte mit Aussagen wie "Du hast Probleme" vorsichtig sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz 2 T3h Uberskill0r


----------



## Meko (2. August 2008)

Also mich stören diese Namen also Supakilla & Konsorten eigentlich weniger solange ich nicht gross etwas mit ihnen zu tun haben muss ansonsten ist das halt nur ein Zeichen von sehr grosser einfallslosigkeit und in manchen fällen selbstverliebtheit.

Zu Nämen aus Büchern,Filmen etc.

Nun grundsätzlich kommet ja irgendwie fast jeder name aus solchen da man wenn man sich einen Namen ausdenkt für bzw einen Rp server dann schaltet das Hirn im unterbewusst sein diese namen als Vorschlag natürlich ändert man diese dann auch ab

Beispiel: also ich einen Magier von mir Feranos genannt um dann später festzustellen das ich diesen Namen von Feanor (Simillarion) abgeleitet habe.

Die welche sie in roher Form nehmen wie zb. Legolas,Aragorn... sind halt grösstenteils einfallslos oder halt Kinder die denken das käme gut an (wobei ich im voraus klar stellen will das dass nicht nur Kinder sein müssen (bin ja selbst erst 15) aber ich denke schätzungsweise passt das etwa)


----------



## Pro_noob (2. August 2008)

ignorieren ist ein ganz gutes mittel
in den meisten fällen sieht man diese ...äh... glanzlichter menschlichen schwachsinns nur einmal und das im vorbeireiten/fliegen

schreibt mich jedoch jemand mit einem namen ala: "Deathangel, Bladedancer, Supakillor, Roxxor" etc. an oder invitet mich hat er sich seinen Stammplatz auf der ignor reserviert

fangen diese individuen jedoch an Spamtriaden im Handelschat (oder ähnlichem) zum besten zu geben hat der normale benutzer keine andere wahl als es zu melden und ab da an liegt es in der hand der gm's wie weiter verfahren wird (und deren handlungsweise wurde schon oft genug debattiert)


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2008)

Das was Meko beschrieben hat, das man irgendwas herleitet ist ja nichts schlimmes... immerhin hat man noch selbst nachgedacht und sich Gedanken gemacht...

Leute die absichtlich Namen nehmen wie 'T3h Uberskill0r'. 'Supakilla' etc. sind nunmal in 99,9999% der Fälle totale Intelligenzallergiker, an Teflonpfannen festklebende und Kiddies (NICHT vom Alter sondern vom verhalten her)
Es ist weder kreativ, schön, noch ist sowas besonders 'cool'... es sieht einfach nur abartig, provozierend und dumm aus, wenn solche Leute sich solche Namen geben mit der Begründung "Ey alda ist doch shice egal was da steht ich will zock0o0rn und ph@t ÄpixXx abräumen"
Tut mir leid... aber bei solchen Leuten komme ich immer in versuchung demjenigen ne Stunde oder Zwei mit nem Zaunpfahl den Hinterkopf einzudreschen in der Hoffnung 'die Schläge auf den Hinterkopf erhöhen das Denkvermögen wenigstens ein bisschen' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (2. August 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> mein gott es sind nur namen.
> 
> jetzt tut nicht so als wärt ihr die super kreativen mit euren blöden zusammengewürfelten fantasynamen.
> 
> Mir fällt sowas garnicht auf,sollen die leute sich nennnen wie sie wollen,wir spielen alle das spiel und paar namen sind ja auch wirklich lustig und kreativ.



du nennst dich auch ingame immer superkilla hm  ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema:

ja find ich auch schrecklich wie sich viele nennen...

habe schon 3mal 2 leute gemeldet die sich lord genannt haben (also noch was drangehängt vorne und hinten)
und nie hat der gm etwas gemacht...

ich wünsche mir ja echt ein paar gm´s die ganz friedlich durch die hauptstädte laufen und mithilfe eines rechtsklicks und ein paar tasten die namen ändern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werewulf (2. August 2008)

Über die, sagen wir "Phantasielosigkeit" der Leute beim erstellen von Charakternamen
habe ich mir bereits vor einiger Zeit einige Gedanken gemacht.
*klickst du >>hier<<, kannstes lesen...*

Ich bin auf einem RP-Server in einem Onlinerollenspiel (sofern man WoW als solches noch bezeichnen kann)
und mir begegnen Namen und verhalten von Spielern und ihren Charakteren, die einem eher das Spielen abgewöhnen könnten.
Was macht man nun in diesem Fall... man meldet es den GMs und geht weiter seiner Wege...
Wird man angeflüstert von einem solchen Namen, ob dieser mit in die Gruppe oder die Gilde dürfe.. oder ob man ihn/sie mit auf Raid nähme, bleibt einem ja die Möglichkeit NEIN zu sagen und eventuell eine Begründung für das Nein abzugeben.
Wenn einem solchen Namensträger dieses mehrmals passiert, wird derjenige vieleicht ins Grübeln kommen und sich für einen vernünftigeren Namen entscheiden (die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt).

Eindeutige "No-Go-Names" sind,klarerweise, solche Namen, die andere (Menschen, Völker und Religionen zum Beispiel) Beleidigen und/oder provozieren. Solche Namensträger gehören wirklich gelöscht und gebannt.
(Weiter brauche ich darauf wohl nicht einzugehen, das hat man hier ja breit genug getreten *seufz*/// dafür gibt es ja auch die AGBs und den gesunden Menschenverstand... auch wenn letzterer ziemlich dünn gesät scheint)
Weitere "No Go's" sind Namen aus Filmen, Büchern und ähnlichem, weil das einfach nur geklaut und genauso Phantasielos ist! (Zudem sind auch solche Namen eindeutig durch die AGBs in egal welcher Schreibweise nicht erlaubt... blöd nur, das so viele die AGBs zwar akzeptieren, sie aber wohl noch nie gelesen zu haben scheinen.. anders kann man sich Trolle mit dem Namen Vegeta etc doch nicht erklären..)

Die Phantasielosigkeit des Großteils der Spieler kann man wohl leider nicht aus der Welt schaffen.. nur immer wieder appellieren, sie mögen sich doch ein wenig Zeit nehmen und sich irgendwie inspirieren lassen für die Namensgebung ihrer Charaktere.


----------



## Alexaeus (2. August 2008)

10 Seiten...
Ich glaub',die Diskussion is'n bisschen aus'n Fugen geraten.^^

...Aber das mit der Einfallslosigkeit kann ich nur bestätigen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht mal "Nergal" kann man sich nennen!xP

So'n Scheiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG;Alexaeus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2008)

Oligig schrieb:


> So und nun zu euch Feindflug versteckt keine rechten Botschaften in der Musik...es nimmt Parolen des NS-Regimes,diverser Filme und stellt diese kritisch infrage!


Leute ich weiß das selber ^^
Es war ein beispiel zu dem namen Hitler,nicht überall wo Hitler steht,steckt Hitler drin ^^


Das beispiel,wenn ich laut höre:
"Nur als bester und höherer Mensch hast du daseins Berechtigung,sonst bist du faul und krank..und verdienst den Untergang."
Und andere Menschen das hören, wäre ich direkt ein Nazi.
Ich hoffe es ist jetzt mal geklärt. ^^



Trojaan schrieb:


> @ Manowar
> 
> 
> Genau hier.....ganz genau hier.....fängt meine Schmerzgrenze an!
> ...



Ich weiß ganz genau was ich da geschrieben habe und ich stehe zu 100% dazu.

Auch wenn ich jetzt warscheinlich hier gebannt werde..
Der Ansatz von den Braunen war vernünftig und ob sich das Leute eingestehen wollen oder nicht, es tat der Industrie und Deutschland ansich gut. Das ganze hat Deutschland unheimlich hochgepusht,es gab kaum Arbeitslose,die Industrie boomte etc etc 
Das ganze war fast eine Evolution eines Landes.
Die Ausführung wurde zu extrem, zu übertrieben und Menschenfeindlich.

Und wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich bin, so eine Person die von der Ausführung nicht ganz so extrem ist, würde keinem Land schaden.

Flames inc,bis morgen.
btw nein ich bin kein Deutscher ich zähle eher zu nem Bürger der kriegstreibenden USA .


----------



## Vendroxa (2. August 2008)

ich hatte nen freund auf gul'dan bei den allies der hieß thegodmasta da kam einer an und meinte das es ihm gegen seine religion geht und nur allah der wahre gott ist!! (ohne scheiss das sind die worte von dem typen der meinen kollegen reportet hat) und seit dem heißt er thebadmasta
aber du findest halt immer solche deppen. ich will nur an schurken namen wie shadowdeath oder was auch immer erinnern .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ;D


----------



## T3h Uberskill0r (2. August 2008)

S4y0nAra schrieb:


> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.
> Melden kann man immer, entscheiden tun eh andere.
> 
> ps.: Wer in seiner Signatur "Pi**e aus meinem Ar***" stehen hat sollte mit Aussagen wie "Du hast Probleme" vorsichtig sein.
> ...



Tja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...




Selor schrieb:


> Das was Meko beschrieben hat, das man irgendwas herleitet ist ja nichts schlimmes... immerhin hat man noch selbst nachgedacht und sich Gedanken gemacht...
> 
> Leute die absichtlich Namen nehmen wie 'T3h Uberskill0r'. 'Supakilla' etc. sind nunmal in 99,9999% der Fälle totale Intelligenzallergiker, an Teflonpfannen festklebende und Kiddies (NICHT vom Alter sondern vom verhalten her)
> Es ist weder kreativ, schön, noch ist sowas besonders 'cool'... es sieht einfach nur abartig, provozierend und dumm aus, wenn solche Leute sich solche Namen geben mit der Begründung "Ey alda ist doch shice egal was da steht ich will zock0o0rn und ph@t ÄpixXx abräumen"
> ...



Meine persönliche Ansicht von Intelligentallergikern sind Leute, die über Sachen reden, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben bzw. eindeutige Sachverhalte nicht verstehen. Oft fallen diese Leute auch dadurch auf, dass sie sich für etwas besseres halten, eine beschränkte Denkweise haben, Vorurteile haben und ohne Beleidigungen nicht diskutieren können.


----------



## Revan69 (2. August 2008)

Lasmiranda Densiewillja


----------



## Pro_noob (2. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt warscheinlich hier gebannt werde..
> Der Ansatz von den Braunen war vernünftig und ob sich das Leute eingestehen wollen oder nicht, es tat der Industrie und Deutschland ansich gut. Das ganze hat Deutschland unheimlich hochgepusht,es gab kaum Arbeitslose,die Industrie boomte etc etc
> Das ganze war fast eine Evolution eines Landes.
> Die Ausführung wurde zu extrem, zu übertrieben und Menschenfeindlich.
> ...


mein erster gedanke bei dem abschnitt war: "WTF?"

denkst du eigentlich bevor du schreibst? und wenn nicht schämst du dich wenigstens danach?
um dir mal ein bisschen geschichtsunterricht zu geben:
der wirtschaftliche aufschwung ist größtenteils auf die aufrüstung (und die dadurch entstehenden Aufträge für die Rüstungsindustrie) zurückzuführen

und nein die machtergreifung der "braunen" war schlecht, da ich hier nicht den lehrer spielen will guggst du dir die methoden des NS-Regims und das prinzip der diktatur mal selber genauer an

sry wenn das jetz extrem off topic war aber bei solchem geschreibsel wird mir einfach nur schlecht


----------



## Seryma (3. August 2008)

Mein Favorit is der Paladin auf Magtheridon mit dem Namen "Heiligsblechle" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

Shaij schrieb:


> Die Tage ist eine neue Gilde entstanden...zumindest kannte ich die Gilde vorher nicht...
> 
> <who ran zone>
> 
> ...


lol geile idee.. hab mal nen hordler getroffen der in einer gilde namens " Hearts Fear" drin war...ich hab mich weggeschmissen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (3. August 2008)

du darfst net vergessen es ist ferien zeit mana und papa ist net da als nehme ich mal den rechner nee sorry aber es ist so du kannst nichts machen zur zeit weil die kiddys meinen sie sind kings und können alles besser als wir


----------



## Goldback (3. August 2008)

ich hab erst letezns einen gesehen, level 12 die hieß; stúckchéißé 
da fragt man sich was für typen da hinter sitzen ^^


----------



## Hexenhase (3. August 2008)

Goldback schrieb:


> ich hab erst letezns einen gesehen, level 12 die hieß; stúckchéißé
> da fragt man sich was für typen da hinter sitzen ^^





lol ganz easy ....schule lvl 1 und alter lvl 2


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. August 2008)

Tja, gegen obszöne Namen kann man etwas unternehmen (lassen).
Gegen einfallslose Namen leider nicht. Seit der Ferienzeit laufen mir Chars mit den dämlichsten Namen über den Weg:

Fantaorange
Shakirafan
Eismagier

Lässt das dann auch auf die Intelligenz bzw. Spielweise des Spielers schließen -> gute Nacht. -.-


----------



## klobaum (3. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm was is an dem Namen so schlecht?! ich seh da nix schlimmes.


----------



## Brabbel (3. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja gut, nur viele WoWler sind jung und wissen mit den Initialien A&H nicht viel anzufangen und halten diese im Zweifelsfall noch für ein Modegeschäft, wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo Du nun einen Zusammenhang mit dem Alter findest ist mir schleierhaft. Zum anderen, und darüber solltest Du nachdenken, sind Worte immer unschuldig. Du liest etwas und denkst für Dich an etwas, jemand anders nimmt es weniger bedrohlich und widerum andere finden es passend.


----------



## Pullerchen (3. August 2008)

Zum Thema ordinäre namen muss ich auch was sagen und zwar vor 2 monaten schrieb mich ein gm dass mein Namen pullerchen nicht gestattet sei und ich musste mich um nennen und jetzt seh ich einige leute die sich MISTUECK nennen da frag ich mich wo da gerichtigkeit ist


----------



## Shayde (3. August 2008)

<------- mein Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radition (3. August 2008)

"ordinäre Namen" wird denk ich mal immer geben, auch wenns schade ist da nun mal dadruch was an WoW zerstört wird. (siehe fantasy mmo, story usw.. ) Die meisten ordinären Namen kann man auch aktzeptieren sofern sie nicht aus dem Gehirn eines kiddys entspringen. DA sehe ich namen wie: Killaninja, SUPAAkilLA, assasin, imbakill usw.  Zugegeben auch älter Personen kommen auf derartige Namen. Doch sinds grad diese Namen die mich am meisten sucken. Meist sinds Player die einen Schurken spielen sich natürlich nur ins PVP trauen da ihnen raiden zu schwiereig und zu lange dauert. Dann ihre PVP Videos in Youtube reinstellen wo man in begleitung eines Linkin Park Liedes ihre "IMBA" Kritts sich reinziehn kann....

Dazu kann ich nur Kopfschütteln. Möge all diesen Leuten WoW zum Halse rausstecken und ihnen das Geld für zocken fehlen!!!!


----------



## klobaum (3. August 2008)

90% von euch melden bestimmt auch Leute die Adolf heissen oder? Deswegen verstecke ich narichten in manchen namen so das man sie nicht gleich versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radition (3. August 2008)

> 90% von euch melden bestimmt auch Leute die Adolf heissen oder? Deswegen verstecke ich narichten in manchen namen so das man sie nicht gleich versteht



das einzige was mich daran stört ist das Leute WoW als Platform dadruch nutzen wollen um Polit-Werbung zu verbreiten


----------



## Brabbel (3. August 2008)

Radition schrieb:


> DA sehe ich namen wie: Killaninja, SUPAAkilLA, assasin, imbakill usw.





Radition schrieb:


> Doch sinds grad diese Namen die mich am meisten sucken.



"Assasin" (O-Ton)...und "sucken" (O-Ton). Ich sehe da wenig Unterschied. 

Und Allgemein, so oft gelesen, aber nie verstanden...was bedeutet Kiddy? Alter allein kann es sicherlich nicht sein. Der Charakter entwickelt sich ja nicht zwangsläufig mit dem biologischen Verfall.


----------



## nadel (3. August 2008)

ihr seid ja lustig ich habe nen  70 schurken auf alexstasa der heißt "Geil" könnt ihr im arsenal suchen garantiert zu finden mein acc ist im mom eingefroren aber egal und mit dem char hab ich auch schon mit gm`s geredet und keiner hatte was gesagt.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (3. August 2008)

meine originellsten namen auf rp servern waren bisher solche wie : 
Taschtar
Gulhalli
Bakken

meine ordinärsten... hm^^(sind jez meine und ich schäm mich nich dafür habe auch vernünftige)
Schâdow
(ich hab sonst keinen mehr^^)

dann hab ich ma eine getroffen die hies Ginâbâby^^

ich habe dann noch was dazu zu sagen in spielen wie guild wars (bessa gesagt nur in guild wars) kann man einen VOR und einen NACH namen wählen... da sind scho viel geilere combis rausgekommen... habe auch den namen meiner hexerin aus guild wars...

was man noch sagen muss is das namen wie adolf und heil und nazor nicht immer was mit polit zutun haben sondern einfach nur aus dummheit oder sowas gewählt wurden wär gleich auf politische vershwörungen tippt kommt eh net weita...


----------



## klobaum (3. August 2008)

nadel schrieb:


> ihr seid ja lustig ich habe nen  70 schurken auf alexstasa der heißt "Geil" könnt ihr im arsenal suchen garantiert zu finden mein acc ist im mom eingefroren aber egal und mit dem char hab ich auch schon mit gm`s geredet und keiner hatte was gesagt.



Yeah du bist der beste!


----------



## nadel (3. August 2008)

ja danke du hast es erfasst


----------



## Radition (3. August 2008)

Wie schwer ists einen normalen Namen sich aus zu denken. Imerhin gibts schon Namens-Generatoren die man im I-Net finden kann. So schwer kanns dann doch net sein...


----------



## genitur (3. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Habe einen Spieler mit dem Namen "Heil" 3 mal gemeldet. Nichts Passiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, also du weißt schon, dass der spruch den wir so schön mit heil und dem östereicher kennen, auch mit vielen anderen namen früher benutzt wurde... guck dir herr der ringe teil 2 an... da sagen sie auch: "heil theodin, könig" oder wenn du guild wars spielst, da sagen sie auch oft, "heil abadon"... heil bedeutet nicht mehr, als sowas wie "lang lebe" oder "huldige"... nur weil dieser ausdruck früher in deutschland in zusammenhang mit hitler benutzt wurde, heißt es noch laaaaaange nicht,d ass "heil" gleich ein rassistischer ausdruck ist... sonst dürftest du eig noch net im raid sagen: heil mal den krieger^^

mfg Genitur


----------



## NightCreat (3. August 2008)

ich musste meinen namen auch mal umbenenen Nightgirl -> Nîghty^^ da finde ich schon das man lieber diese hirnlosen namen wie shadowkilla und so umbennen sollte -.-


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (3. August 2008)

nadel schrieb:


> ihr seid ja lustig ich habe nen  70 schurken auf alexstasa der heißt "Geil" könnt ihr im arsenal suchen garantiert zu finden mein acc ist im mom eingefroren aber egal und mit dem char hab ich auch schon mit gm`s geredet und keiner hatte was gesagt.



Hast Du schon einmal etwas von Satzzeichen gehört? (oder Duden?)


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (3. August 2008)

T3h schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junge Du bist dümmer als mein Stück verschimmeltes Brot im Kühlschrank! So eine Sig und dann noch das Maul aufreissen... viel Spass in der 7. Klasse!


----------



## Toamar (3. August 2008)

Ich hätte nie gedacht das WoW-Spieler solche Spiesser sind ^^
Mein Motto: Leben und Leben lassen...
Und wenn eienr meint sich "Heil H....." zu nennen, dann lasst ihn doch...
Wenn ihn keiner beachtet ist die Strafe größer für ihn als wenn er ein Bann vom GM gekommt.

Meine Meinung halt....


----------



## BimmBamm (3. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Der Ansatz von den Braunen war vernünftig und ob sich das Leute eingestehen wollen oder nicht, es tat der Industrie und Deutschland ansich gut. Das ganze hat Deutschland unheimlich hochgepusht,es gab kaum Arbeitslose,die Industrie boomte etc etc



Über welchen "Ansatz" reden wir hier? Das möchte ich bitte näher ausgeführt haben! Ist der Ansatz, willkürlich "Schädlinge" zu vertreiben, um die Bevölkerungsdichte zu senken und deren Vermögen umzuverteilen? Ist es der Ansatz, die Industrie fast komplett auf Kriegsmaschinerie umzustellen, um "Lebensraum" zu erobern? 



> Das ganze war fast eine Evolution eines Landes.
> Die Ausführung wurde zu extrem, zu übertrieben und Menschenfeindlich.



Die Ausführung war zu großen Teilen bereits in einem lange vorher erschienenen Buch dargelegt. Es hieß "Mein Kampf" - als angeblicher Amerikaner wirst Du keine Schwierigkeiten haben, das Buch über "amazon.com" zu erwerben! Du kannst den Inhalt gerne mit den späteren historischen Geschehnissen vergleichen. "Menschenfreundlich" war keiner der "Ansätze" der NSDAP. Du solltest nicht der Propaganda glauben, die manche "ausgereiste" Deutsche wie Ernst Zündel verbreiten[1].



> Und wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich bin, so eine Person die von der Ausführung nicht ganz so extrem ist, würde keinem Land schaden.
> [...]
> btw nein ich bin kein Deutscher ich zähle eher zu nem Bürger der kriegstreibenden USA .



Du solltest deutschen Geschichtsunterricht nehmen!

Bimmbamm

[1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Z%C3%BCndel


----------



## ChiaDharma (3. August 2008)

> Junge Du bist dümmer als mein Stück verschimmeltes Brot im Kühlschrank! So eine Sig und dann noch das Maul aufreissen... viel Spass in der 7. Klasse!



Lol was bist du denn für einer? Er hat vollkommen Recht,der blöde bist du.

Ich könnte mich auch Hailhitla nennen,das heisst nicht dass ich n Kiddie bin. Manche machen sich einfach daraus einen Spaß um einfach ihren Spaß zu haben und solche idioten wie du regen sich dann auf,und den den du beleidigst,den juckt das mal garnicht was du von ihm denkst während du deine zeit für jemand verschwendest der n scheiss auf dich gibt.

Wie wärs mal mit leben und leben lassen!? Da muss ich meinem vorposter recht geben. Was geht mich das an was andere leute machen,sollen se machen was sie wollen,ich urteile nicht und hab nicht das recht dazu.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. August 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich auch Hailhitla nennen,das heisst nicht dass ich n Kiddie bin. Manche machen sich einfach daraus einen Spaß um einfach ihren Spaß zu haben und solche idioten wie du regen sich dann auf,und den den du beleidigst,den juckt das mal garnicht was du von ihm denkst während du deine zeit für jemand verschwendest der n scheiss auf dich gibt.



Welchen "Spaß" zieht man daraus, sich in einem Spiel "Hailhitla" zu nennen? Sicherlich bekommst Du Aufmerksamkeit, die Dir ansonsten höchstwahrscheinlich versagt wird. Daß eventuell auch Angehörige des jüdischen Glaubens durch solche Namen verletzt werden, interessiert Dich wahrscheinlich nicht die Bohne (hast gar nicht daran gedacht).

Auf Provokation und daraus resultierende Aufmerksamkeit legt es besonders eine als "Kiddies" umgangssprachlich benannte Bevölkerungsgruppe an. Das, was Du da oben schilderst (und auch die Form) lässt zumindest geistig auf ein völlig unterentwickeltes, unreifes Kiddie schließen, das ein wenig nach Beachtung schreit. Überflüssige Energien kann man auch kreativer bündeln.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Werewulf (3. August 2008)

Über was wird hier jetzt eigentlich diskutiert...
das ganze läuft ganz schön aus dem Ruder!

Anfänglich ging es um bescheuerte Namen, da viele Spieler einfach Phantasielos sind in ihrer Charakterbenennung. (Wie von mir schon vor einiger Zeit >>>hier<< bereits festgestellt.)
Mittlerweile haben wir hier aber einen halb ausgewachsenen Geschichtsunterricht und, wie das so üblich ist, die entsprechenden, gegenseitigen Beleidigungen!
85% der gegebenen Antworten hätte man sich getrost schenken können oder in einem eigenen Thread behandeln sollen.
Worum solls nun weitergehen?
Über die Uneinsichtigkeit einiger der hier Anwesenden oder über die mangelhafte Phantasie bei der Erstellung eines Namens für eine Figur in einem Spiel?
Wenn der Geschichts- und Belehrungsunterricht fortgeführt werden soll, dann plädiere ich dafür, diesen Thread zu schliessen und dafür einen eigenen zu eröffnen in der entsprechenden Abteilung.. aber nicht hier!


----------



## Psymes (3. August 2008)

JEHOVA JEHOVA *in die hände klatsch und im kreis renn*

SIE WARS, SIE WARS ... öhm ER WARS, ER WARS!

langsam geht das ganze hier von "ordinäre namen" in "wer kann wen am besten ordinär beleidigen"

bin für ne schließung des threads, mir gehen sich hier zu viele leute persönlich an dir gurgel

und bevor wer irgendwas sagt:

bitte bei zitate "das leben des brain" googeln bevor hier wieder nen "fününününü die hat aber gesagt" kommt


----------



## BimmBamm (3. August 2008)

Werewulf schrieb:


> Über die Uneinsichtigkeit einiger der hier Anwesenden oder über die mangelhafte Phantasie bei der Erstellung eines Namens für eine Figur in einem Spiel?
> Wenn der Geschichts- und Belehrungsunterricht fortgeführt werden soll, dann plädiere ich dafür, diesen Thread zu schliessen und dafür einen eigenen zu eröffnen in der entsprechenden Abteilung.. aber nicht hier!



Und wie bitteschön möchtest Du das trennen? Ist ja hypsch, daß Du weiterhin auf einen bestimmten Thread hinweist, den kein Mensch je anklicken wird.

Dennoch bleibt die Frage: Wie möchtest Du die Diskussionen trennen? Überschneidungen wird es immer geben (vielleicht einen dritten Thread?). Wenn man sich die Blizz-Policy zu den verschiedenen Servern zumindest halbwegs durchliest (muß ja nicht laut oder stotternd sein), ergeben sich doch nur noch Randfragen, die sich in einem Thread wie diesem abklären lassen. Da steht halbwegs ersichtlich, daß gegen Namen vorgegangen wird, die andere stören könnten oder sonstwie vorbelastet sind. Das haben alle Spieler anerkannt, als sie auf "OK" drückten. Auf RP-Servern gelten zusätzliche Regeln. Diese per Klick zu akzeptieren, aber in der Folge nicht einzuhalten, deutet auf ein hohes Maß an Intoleranz und Respektlosigkeit hin. Wer tolerant ist, der sieht ein, daß Rollenspieler ein Recht auf ungestörtes Ausleben ihrer Phantasien haben und wechselt den Server, weil er nun einmal Fehl am Platz ist, wenn er kein RP betreiben möchte. Toleranz wirkt nicht nur in eine Richtung. Natürlich könnten die RPler einen Abweichler tolerieren. Andererseits könnte der Nicht-Rp-ler aber auch Toleranz bezeugen, indem er einfach den Server wechselt oder halt das RP mitmacht. 

Sich auf einem RP-Server entgegen der Regeln zu benehmen ist wie "ganking" auf einem PvE-Server: Es passiert im Bewußtsein, die Regeln zu brechen, sich aber gerade deswegen toll zu finden. 

Das Problem liegt doch nur in der Idiotie oder Ignoranz der Mitspieler begründet, weil diese entweder auf einem unpassenden Server herumlaufen oder halt aus Provokation, Dummheit oder jugendlichem Sturm und Drang (oder einem oder mehr Dinge gleichzeitig) sich einen ziemlich dohfen Namen aussuchen. Und genau darauf kann man das Terrain eingrenzen, ohne die Diskussion aus dem Ruder laufen zu lassen bzw. aufzuspalten: 

"Ignoranz, Dummheit, Unwissenheit".

(Den Thread können wir nicht abbrennen! Der war schon immer da (naja, zumindest seit der World of W)

Die Definitionen mag sich jeder selbst suchen. Glücklicherweise muß sich Blizz damit herumscheren, was wir als "nicht angemessen" bewerten dürfen (und ich wette, da wird aus Marketingsgründen eifrig mit dem Argumentieren aufgehört und dem schnellen Geld Folge geleistet, ohne je eine plausible Erklärung geliefert zu haben.).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Xorle (3. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wie kleinlich ihr Alle seid. O_o
> 
> Wenn jemand den Nazi in sich ausleben will,soll er es doch tun.



Genau, lieber wegsehen und machen lassen, statt den verlängerten Rücken hochzukriegen und etwas zu unternehmen...mag im Rahmen von WoW auf den ersten Blick kleinlich erscheinen, wird von zu vielen Leuten aber auch gerne auf der Straße praktiziert...


----------



## t3x (3. August 2008)

genitur schrieb:


> ja, also du weißt schon, dass der spruch den wir so schön mit heil und dem östereicher kennen, auch mit vielen anderen namen früher benutzt wurde... guck dir herr der ringe teil 2 an... da sagen sie auch: "heil theodin, könig" oder wenn du guild wars spielst, da sagen sie auch oft, "heil abadon"... heil bedeutet nicht mehr, als sowas wie "lang lebe" oder "huldige"... nur weil dieser ausdruck früher in deutschland in zusammenhang mit hitler benutzt wurde, heißt es noch laaaaaange nicht,d ass "heil" gleich ein rassistischer ausdruck ist... sonst dürftest du eig noch net im raid sagen: heil mal den krieger^^
> 
> mfg Genitur



wow endlich mal jemand der sichn bisschen informiert hat.
zum thema heil, ach das wär mir jetzt zu langatmig > Heil auf Wiki <
wer englischen client spielt kann ein /hail sogar als emote benutzen. Heil ist ein sehr schönes Wort aus dem Germanischen und nur weil so ein vollpfosten meinte es in den dreck ziehen zu müssen, weil er unter wahnvorstellungen litt, es nicht mehr benutzen zu dürfen halt ich für schwachsinn. selbst das hakenkreuz in seiner eigentlichen form (ja die nazis waren selbst zu doof um das richtig zu kopieren) wurde als symbol für die sonne gedeutet und lange vor einem gewissen AH von indianern benutzt.
btt: wer sich heilhytlâ nennt gehört meiner meinung nach permabannt und sein iplog an die staatsanwaltschaft übergeben. es kann nicht sein das sich irgendwelche idioten in der scheinbaren unsichtbarkeit des internets solche geschmacklosen (wie sie es nennen) "scherze" erlauben. soetwas hat in einem spiel nichts zu suchen.
achja und die einfallslosen gilden, die sich nach den neusten kinofilmen nennen - einfach maln ticket schreiben, denn blizzard is nich scharf drauf warnerbrothers&co strafe für namensverletzungen zu zahlen.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (4. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt warscheinlich hier gebannt werde..
> Der Ansatz von den Braunen war vernünftig und ob sich das Leute eingestehen wollen oder nicht, es tat der Industrie und Deutschland ansich gut. Das ganze hat Deutschland unheimlich hochgepusht,es gab kaum Arbeitslose,die Industrie boomte etc etc
> Das ganze war fast eine Evolution eines Landes.
> Die Ausführung wurde zu extrem, zu übertrieben und Menschenfeindlich.
> ...



/sign




Pro_noob schrieb:


> mein erster gedanke bei dem abschnitt war: "WTF?"
> 
> denkst du eigentlich bevor du schreibst? und wenn nicht schämst du dich wenigstens danach?
> um dir mal ein bisschen geschichtsunterricht zu geben:
> ...



Du solltest mal Geschichtsunterricht nehmen.




kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Junge Du bist dümmer als mein Stück verschimmeltes Brot im Kühlschrank! So eine Sig und dann noch das Maul aufreissen... viel Spass in der 7. Klasse!



Auf was für Leute hat der Post hingewiesen?


----------



## BlizzLord (4. August 2008)

Naja mein Name ist auch nich grad der Burner war aber eigent. mal nen PvP twink aber namen wie Cumshoot und co müßen echt nich sein :S


----------

